#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  التقريب بين المذاهب .. شيعة مصر .. للمناقشة -  حائز على أوسكار أبناء مصر 2007 *

## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"]*الحلقة الأولى*
هل التقريب بين المذاهب الإسلامية حقية أم خرافة أم سياسة
موضوع للمناقشة
فى البداية يجب أن أذكر أننى من دعاة التقريب بين المذاهب الإسلامية بل أنى من دعاة الوحدة بين المذاهب . ولكثرة المؤتمرات التى تعقد لهذا الغرض فقد قلت لماذا لا أدلى بدلوى فى الموضوع خاصة وأننى لاحظت أن أهل السنة يمدون أيديهم دائماً بالدعوة للتقريب ويكتفى الشيعة بالمشاركة والفرجة وكل همهم هو نشر مذهبهم بين أهل السنة بأساليب كثيرة وأولها أستغلال حب الناس لأل البيت . وبهذا فأن الموضوع خرج عن كونه موضوع دينى وأصبح موضوع سياسى ولكنه فى الأساس موضوع للمناقشة ز لذا نولت به فى القاعة التى تتسع للجميع .
ونظراً لطول الموضوع فليسمح السادة المشرفين أن أنزل به على حلقتان لإتاحة الفرصة للمناقشة بحرية .
ظهرت المذاهب بداية لرؤي سياسية بعد ذلك انقلبت الي عقائدية وكثر الخلاف بين المذاهب الإسلامية وكان الخلاف الرئيسى بين الشيعة والسنة علاوة على خلافات تحت الرماد بين المذاهب السنية نفسها وأيضاً بين المذاهب الشيعية وبعضها . بالتالى كثر الكلام عن التقريب بين المذاهب الإسلامية وهذا ما أود مناقشته فالبعض يقول بخرافة هذا التقريب وأنه لن يكون أبداً والبعض يقول وأنا منهم أن نقاط الأتفاق بيننا أكثر بكثير من نقاط الخلاف فلماذا لا نتفق .
اليوم كنت استمع إلى قناة الحرة الأمريكية وأنت كانوا سيمونها بالعراقية وكان البرنامج أسمه الحرة تقدم وموضوع الندوه كان عن الإسلام والعقل والتقريب بين المذاهب .
وكان الضيف مستشرق أمريكى درس الإسلام وزار الكثير من الدول العربيه والمذيع لم يكن عربياً وهذا واضح أيضاً من لكنته وكان أيضاً غير مسلم وأيضاً كان هذا واضح من إدارته للحوار ومحاولة دفع الضيف ليقول ما أراده المذيع من خلال أسئلة فإذا لم تعجب الإجابة المذيع حور السؤال ليحصل على إجابة مضادة الإٌسلام والمسلمين . الحقيقة أن الضيف كان أكثر إنصافاً حين أشار إلى أن ما يعانيه الإسلام من أهله موجود أيضاً فى أوربا وأمريكا بين الغير مسلمين . المهم أنهم خرجوا بنتيجة أن التقريب بين المذاهب لا يعدوا أن يكون حلماً لن يتحقق .
فماذا ننتتظر نحن المسلمين لنحول الحلم لحقيقة وحتى يكون الإسلام واحد فى جميع دياره ؟.
هل ينتظر المسلمون  معجزة مادية من السماء أو ضربا من السحر بأدلة قاطعة على أن جميع خلافاتهم مبتدعة وأن دينهم واحد ؟.
وإذا كان المولى سبحانه رفض أن يقدم الإسلام معجزات حسية للكفار فهل ننتظر نحن المسلمين هذا لنتحد أم يوحدنا إيماننا؟ .
لماذا لا يضع علماء الدين من جميع المذاهب نصب أعينهم أن اختلافهم يفتح الباب على مصرعيه لمن يشككون فى الدين وقد يدفع ذلك بعض المسلمين لإعادة النظر في صدق هذا الدين وهنا تكون الطامة الكبرى فغالباً سيتبعهم غيرهم من المسلمين ؟ وألا يرون أن اختلافاتهم تعتبر تناقضاً فى داخل الدين .
لو نجحنا فى التقريب بين المذاهب فقد نستطيع غداً توحيدها فى مذهب واحد يكون شيخه الوحيد هو رسولنا الكريم وجميع الصحابة متساوون فكلهم من الصحابة وكلهم اتبع النبى أى من الأتباع وليسوا أنبياء أو مخلدون وفيهم من أصاب ومن أخطأ ولكن ما قدموه للإسلام والمسلمين أكثر بكثير . 

مما سبق فقد أوضحت موقفى بأننى مع التقريب بين المذاهب وبمتابعة الموضوع سيتضح أن أهل السنة هم السابقون بمد أيديهم بالتقريب ويكتفى الشيعة بالحضور الشرفى وهم ماضون فى نشر مذهبهم بكل السبل المتاحة . لنبداء أولاً بالشيعة فى مصر :
 فى   9/2/2006  حذر الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى الداعية الإسلامى المعروف من اختراق الشيعة لمصر موضحا أنهم يحاولون ترويج مذهبهم فى مصر من خلال حب الشعب المصرى لآل البيت , وقال القرضاوى أثناء محاضرة ألقاها فى نقابة الصحفيين المصرية بوسط القاهرة على خلفية انعقاد صالون احسان عبد القدوس " أن الشيعة أخذوا من التصوف قنطرة للتشيع , وأنهم اخترقوا مصر فى السنوات الأخيرة من هذا الجانب . 
وفى نقد لاذع لاول مرة يوجهه لحسن نصر الله أمين عام حزب الله اللبنانى الشيعى قال القرضاوى " حسن نصر الله لا يختلف عن الشيعة المتعصبين , فهو متمسك بشيعته ومبادئه , ولا يمكن أن ننكر ذلك , ولكنه أفضل من غيره من القاعدين والمتخاذلين , واستدرك الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى " أؤيد حزب الله فى مقاومته , وأدعو إلى التقريب بين المذاهب , لكن لا أقبل أن يخترقوا بلادنا , محذرا من وقوع مذابح مثلما يحدث فى العراق بين الشيعة والسنة إذا حدث اختراق شيعى لمصر , فيجب أن نكون على يقظة.
تخيل معى أنك تجلس بين مجموعة من البسطاء المصريين خاصة فى ريف مصر وفى ربوع صحاريها فستجد أنهم يعتبرون أن حبهم لأل البيت من أساسيات الإسلام مثله مثل الصلاة وإذا كان فى بلدتهم ضريح لشيخ حتى لو كان مجهول النسب والأنتماء فأنهم يقدسون المكان على أن المدفون به من أل البيت فما بالك بالدعاية الشيعية بين هؤلاء وإذا حاولت توضيح الأمر يتهمك من يقوم بالدعاية بأنك تكره أل البيت وعليك حينها أن تتحمل ما سيحدث لك .
الخطير فى الأمر أن الشيعة يركزون جهودهم على سكان حدود مصر فى سيناء والبحر الأحمر علاوة على باقى المناطق وسبق أن قلت أن عدد الشيعة فى مصر وصل إلى 20.000 وتقدر مصادر أخرى غير رسمية أعداد الشيعة في مصر بعدة آلاف وأخرى بعدة مئات من الأشخاص، في حين يصر ممثلوا الشيعة في مصر علي الحديث عن مليون أو مليون ونصف، ويقدرهم تقرير لجنة الحريات الدينية الأمريكي بـ 700 ألف نسمة أي واحد في المائة من السكان. 
والأن لنتعرف على وسائل وأليات  الشيعة فى التسلل .
المخطط الشيعى المنظم مدعوم من نظام الملالي في ايران بالتعاون مع القاعدة التنظيمية للمرجعيات الشيعية بما تملكه من اموال ضخمة وتشارك به المرجعيات  من خلال مؤسساتهم وأقربهم أسم للقلوب مؤسسة آل البيت (عليهم السلام) . ويتبعون الأتى :-
1- المال الوفير . فهم يحاولون السيطرة على الأقتصاد  بأمتلاك محلات تجارة وشركات الصرافة و قطاع الاغذية كما يقومون بشراء العقارات ودفع مبالغ تغرى مالكيها عن الأستغناء عنها . 
2- الإعلام الموجه بحرفية الصحافة - التلفزة - المذياع - الدروس الدينية - تخاطب القلوب حول ما لاقاه أل البيت .
3- المشاركة في الانتخابات البرلمانية ويقال أن لهم عضو فى البرلمان المصرى حسب ما ورد فى موسوعة اقباط مصر لعزت أندراوس هو رجب هلال حميدة . وكذلك المشاركة في الانتخابات الخاصة بالجمعيات والنقابات المهنية و مجالس ادارة الجمعيات التعاونية الاستهلاكية .
4- الحرص على وجود شيعة ضمن أساتذة الكليات لنشر فكرهم بين الطلبة ومنهم الدكتور أحمد راسم النفيس أستاذ الطب بجامعة المنصورة.[/frame]

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أستاذى الحبيب أ.سيد إبراهيم
إن الحديث عن السنة والشيعة هو حديث الساعة
وإنقسم الناس فيه مابين محذر من وقوع الفتنة بين السنة والشيعة من ناحية 
وبين محذر من الخطر الشيعى من ناحية أخرى
أجدنى دائما من الفريق المحذر من وقوع الفتنة بين السنة والشيعة
فالأخطار المحدقة بنا من العدو الصهيوأمريكى أخطار فتاكة و أشد بكثير من الخطر الذى قد يمثله التشيع بالنسبة لأبناء السنة..
وأنا كواحد من الناس المحسوب على أهل السنة أسأل نفسى دائما:هل نحن كسنيين نطبق السنة بالفعل؟؟
إن السنة أصبحت لقب نطلقه على أنفسنا وإن كنا فى الحقيقة أبعد ما نكون عن السنة وتعاليمها..
البداية الصحيحة التى يمكن أن ننطلق منها لتحرير أراضينا وأنفسنا من الغزو الأمريكيصهيونى لبلادنا هو تمسكنا بالسنة المحمدية..والسير على منهج السنة الشريفة..هذه هى نقطة البداية التى يمكن أن ننطلق منها فنحتوى الشيعة ..ونقربهم إلينا.. ونجعلهم يقفون معنا فى خندق لا إله إلا الله ضد  أعداء الله..

----------


## حنـــــان

أستاذي الكريم سيد ابراهيم
كنت أعرف ان الشيعة بدأوا فعلا "بغزو" مصر... لكن ماكنتش متخيلة ان الموضوع كبير للدرجة دي. الحقيقة أنا متفقة مع أحمد ناصر في اننا نحاول نطبق تعاليم السنة السليمة أولا... يجي بعدها تثقيف المصريين البسطاء اللي تكلمت عنهم يا أستاذ سيد لأن احتمال تجاوبهم مع هذا الغزو أكبر... يجي بعدها محاولة التقريب بين المذاهب.

أنا متابعة الموضوع وفي انتظار الجز الثاني.
جزاك الله كل خير يا أستاذ سيد.

----------


## الروحاني

الاخوة والاخت الكرام

احبتي واخوتي

ابدي لكم راءيا خاصا بي

قد لايعجبكم

وقد يعجبكم

وهو راءي شخصي
وانتم احرار


اتمني ان ياتي اليوم  قريبا وانا اري ابناء مصر العظيمة ومفكريها ذو التاريخ والمجد الفكري والعلمي الذي تميزوا به علي كافة جنس العروبة وبتميز لانظير له الي هذه اللحظة وكانوا اساتاذة ولايزالون وسيبقون المصريين العرب ذوي الجينات الفرعوينة المطعمين بالاسلام والمنفتحين علي كل الاديان والحضارات الذين خرج منهم بهذا العصر رجال حازوا السبق عربيا وعالميا واخذوا نوبل واوسكارات وجوائز لاتحصي كشهادات تقديرية واعتراف عالمي  بنبوغ المصريين وتفوقهم وهذا شرف وعز لكل مصري وكل عربي محب لهم

اعود واقول
انني اتمني  ياتي اليوم الذي  اري فيه مفكريننا وحتي  عامتنا وشبابنا ينظرون الي  الناس  نظرة انسانية قبل كل شئ ويدققون بفكر المفكر والكاتب  ويستنفعون منه بغض النظر  عن مذهبه الديني  شيعيا او سنيا او اسماعيليا  الخ  بل اعظم من ذلك  لو كان الكاتب  والمفكر  من ديانة اخري  علينا نستفيد منه ولاننظر  بتحيز وافق ضيق وتصبح نظرتنا المذهبية او الدينية يوما ما عقبة كؤود بطريق تنويرنا وتفتحتنا علي نور العلم والمعرفة
اتمني الاتكون عقبة ابدا لنا
لان الاسلام هو نور  كل  شئ وهو يشجع علي العلم ولو في الصين والصين بلد بعيد ولغته ودينه وثقافته مختلفة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اليس  كذلك؟؟؟

اذن انا ضد التفرقة والطائفية والتمذهب ومايحدث بالعراق ولبنان كفيل بان ناخذ منه عبرة وننتبه ونكون اخوة واحبه لكل الناس ولو كانوا من دينا اخر وليس من اخوتنا ناطقي الشهادتين ومقيمين اركان الايمان والاسلام مهما اختلفنا معهم ببعض الجزئيات كبرت او صغرت فالاسلام حديقة كبيرة تتسع لكل الازهار وانواع الورود والافكار المنفتحة والمليئة بالحب والخير لكل الناس  
ويكفينا ان نبينا محمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليه واله وصحبه ارسل رحمة للعالميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن وليس  للسنة ولا للشيعة ولا للمسلمين فقط بل للعالمين؟؟؟ افهمتم معي
هو قدوتنا وهو حبيبنا

اسعدكم الله جميعا والسلام

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذى الحبيب أ.سيد إبراهيم
> إن الحديث عن السنة والشيعة هو حديث الساعة
> وإنقسم الناس فيه مابين محذر من وقوع الفتنة بين السنة والشيعة من ناحية 
> وبين محذر من الخطر الشيعى من ناحية أخرى
> أجدنى دائما من الفريق المحذر من وقوع الفتنة بين السنة والشيعة
> فالأخطار المحدقة بنا من العدو الصهيوأمريكى أخطار فتاكة و أشد بكثير من الخطر الذى قد يمثله التشيع بالنسبة لأبناء السنة..
> وأنا كواحد من الناس المحسوب على أهل السنة أسأل نفسى دائما:هل نحن كسنيين نطبق السنة بالفعل؟؟
> إن السنة أصبحت لقب نطلقه على أنفسنا وإن كنا فى الحقيقة أبعد ما نكون عن السنة وتعاليمها..
> البداية الصحيحة التى يمكن أن ننطلق منها لتحرير أراضينا وأنفسنا من الغزو الأمريكيصهيونى لبلادنا هو تمسكنا بالسنة المحمدية..والسير على منهج السنة الشريفة..هذه هى نقطة البداية التى يمكن أن ننطلق منها فنحتوى الشيعة ..ونقربهم إلينا.. ونجعلهم يقفون معنا فى خندق لا إله إلا الله ضد  أعداء الله..


الأبن الفاضل / احمد ناصر
متفقين تماماً واعتقد أنكم تعلمون أننى مع مذهب واحد هو الإسلام وشيخ واحد هو الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام . المشكلة أن علماء السنة مدوا أيديهم بالتقريب فعلاً اكثر من مرة وهذا ما ستجده فى الحلقات القادمة والشيعة كل ما يفعلوه حتى الأن هو محاولة إدخال السنة فى مذهبهم وهذا من الممكن أن يحول مصر لعراق جديدة .
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذي الكريم سيد ابراهيم
> كنت أعرف ان الشيعة بدأوا فعلا "بغزو" مصر... لكن ماكنتش متخيلة ان الموضوع كبير للدرجة دي. الحقيقة أنا متفقة مع أحمد ناصر في اننا نحاول نطبق تعاليم السنة السليمة أولا... يجي بعدها تثقيف المصريين البسطاء اللي تكلمت عنهم يا أستاذ سيد لأن احتمال تجاوبهم مع هذا الغزو أكبر... يجي بعدها محاولة التقريب بين المذاهب.
> 
> أنا متابعة الموضوع وفي انتظار الجز الثاني.
> جزاك الله كل خير يا أستاذ سيد.


الأبنة الفاضلة / حنان
متفق معك ومع أحمد ناصر فيما زهبتم اليه من تطبيق السنة أولاً .خاصة تثقيف البسطاء من المصريين . يجب أن ننتبه لمحافاظاتنا الحدودية أيضاً ومحاولة الشيعة غزو فكر أهلها عن طريق حب المصريين لأل البيت .دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الاخوة والاخت الكرام
> 
> احبتي واخوتي
> 
> ابدي لكم راءيا خاصا بي
> 
> قد لايعجبكم
> 
> وقد يعجبكم
> ...


الأستاذ الفاضل / الروحانى
رأيك جميل ومحترم . ما تتمناه لمصنا الحبيبة نتمناه جميعاً ولن يتحقق إلا بواستطنا نحن اهل مصر .
الفكر الشيعى لم أقل ابداً أنه كله مغلوط ولم أهاجم مذاهبهم ورفضت أن يحدث ذلك فى القاعة الدينية . ولا يوجد بيننا وبين بعض المذاهب الشيعية خلاف مثل الزيدية فى اليمن كما أن فكر الشيعة الأمامية الأثنى عشرية معترف به فى الأظهر ويأخذ به فى بعض المسائل الفقهية كما قال الدكتور / احمد الطيب .
إذا نحن ضد التفرقة ومع التقريب ومع الوحدة افضل من التقريب . المشكلة فى فكر بعض من يتولون مسئولية الشيعة حالياً وإصرارهم على نشر مذهبهم ويخالفون بذلك ما يتفق عليه فى المتؤمرات التى تعقد للتقريب بين المذاهب .
عموماً باقى حلقتان من الموضوع أرجو أن تظل معى حتى أنهيهم . دمت بخير

----------


## الروحاني

أشكرك ياسيد

 اسعدك الرب

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أشكرك ياسيد
> 
>  اسعدك الرب


الأستاذ الفاضل الروحانى . اشكرك ودمت بحة وخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الحمد لله نزلت اليوم بباقى الموضوع فى نفس القاعة تحت أسم التقريب بين السنة والشيعة . دمتم بخير

----------


## فلفولة

*سأخرج غير اسفه على هكذا عقول

الله يهنيكم بعقولكم

وهل فعلا انتم سعداء ومرتاحين بما تحملون في صدوركم من حقد على الشيعه؟؟

وهل تنامون ليلا وانتم مرتاحون ؟؟

يا ناس عليكم بأنفسكم وفكروا بأنفسكم
احسن لكم

والى يوم الحساب ولن اتشرف بالكتابه

ولن أأسف*

----------


## the_chemist

الأخت فلفولة
هكذا ليس نقاشا
لو عندك ما تريدين كتابته عن السنة فردى
أما أنك إتخذت قرار الخروج بهذه الطريقة فليس له سوى معنى واحد
أنكم لم تستطيعوا الرد و جاءتكم تعليمات بالخروج
و العجيب أنك ما دخلت المنتدى سوى للرد فقط و لك 3 مشاركات منها 2 متتاليتين تبرري بهما سبب خروجك
و نعلم يقينا من أين تأتيكم التعليمات و ياريت تحبوا أوطانكم التى تعيشون فيها و تلتزمون بتعليمات قادتها كما تفعلون مع إيران و بالذات مدينة "قم" و بلاش حجج واهية
كما حدث من عالم من علماءكم عندما لم يستطع مواجهة عالم سنى جاءته تعليمات بعدم الاستمرار في برنامج "عم يتساءلون" علي قناة دريم
نحن نتناقش و برغم ما ترينه من تجريح فهو لاخراج مكنونات النفوس و غسل الرواسب

فكما يحدث عندما يتشاجر الناس و تحدث جلسة للصلح نجد كل منهم يخرج ما في قلبه من أسرار مخفية ليرد عليها الآخر و في النهاية تصفو النفوس و تلتئم الجروح فلما لا تواجهون و تردوا الحجة بالحجة

نحن نريد تجميع المسلمين تحت لواء واحد و لكن كما يقول المثل العامى "الدمل اللى يقفل علي غل يفتح تانى بسهولة" و أظنك تفهمين معنى ما أقول و الغل هو الصديد و عدم اكتمال نظافة الجرح

هدانا الله لما فيه الحق

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخى الفاضل/the_chemist  
اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة . والله يا اخى الفاضل وعلى الرغم من عدم قبول الجانب الأخر للنقاش إلا أننا يجب أن لا يتملكنا اليأس فقد كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يفرح بهداية عبداً واحداً  وعتقه من النار فما بالك بنا كمسلمين . فلنرفع أكفنا يا اخى بالدعاء لتوحيد صفوفنا . اشكرك ودمت بخير وصحة وكل عام وانمت بخير عاشوراء على البواب

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخى الكريم /somarye56
ما زلت معنا بأسلوبك الرائع الذى يدل على أنك أديب متمكن . لا تحرمنا من تواجدك . كل عام وانت بخير .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخت الكريمة / فلفولة
إصرار يا أخت على عدم القرأة بفهم . هذه ثالث مشاركة لكِ وكلها فى نفس الموضوع . لن أسىء الظن ولأقول هى هجمة موجهه فقد دخل أخ على المذهب الشيعى من يومان  فى موضوع قديم جداً لى عن الصيرية أو ما يعرفوا بالعلويين فى سوريا وكال لى الكثير وكانت هذه أيضاً أول مشاركة له مما أضطرنى لتجويل الموضوع لقاعة الرقابة حتى أنهى الخلاف ولهذا أتسأل لماذا لا نتناقش بدلاٍ من أن نلقى بالأتهامات بغير هدف سوى إثارة البلبلة . ومع ذلك ما زلتِ يا اختاه على الرحب والسعة معنا وياليتك تتأسين بأخوة وأخوات من الشيعة معنا فى المنتدى نعرفهم وسعداء بتفاعلهم معنا فى مشاكل أمتنا الإسلامية .
جربى يا اختاه وأكتبى موضوع يقربنا ويجلب الأتفاق وسنناقش ما تريدين دون أن نوجه لكِ ما لا يجب ولم نطالب أحد بترك مذهبه بل نطالب بأن تزول المسافات بيننا حتى لا نفقد كل يوم أرض للإسلام والأندلس فقدناها وما زالت أثارنا فيها شامخة ولا ننسى أفغانستان والعراق وجنوب السودان ودارفوروالصحراء الغربية والمسلمين الذين يرتدون كل يوم بالعشرات فى أندونسيا وبلدان أفريقيا ولا نريد لفرقتنا أن تكون سبب للتضحية بإيران وسوريا . الإسلام مستهدف يا اختاه والضوء الأخضر صدر من اعلى سلطة دينية فى الفاتيكان وأعلى سلطة سياسية فى أمريكا لهدم الإسلام .
أاسف أن كنت ذهبت بكِ بعيداً ولكنه الأمل . عاشوراء على الأبواب وأعلم قيمة هذا اليوم عند الشيعة ونحن أهل السنة نصوم هذا اليوم وأن اختلف مفهومنا عن عاشوراء إلا أننا جميعاً نحتفل . كل عام وانتم بخير .

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> الأخت الكريمة / فلفولة
> إصرار يا أخت على عدم القرأة بفهم . هذه ثالث مشاركة لكِ وكلها فى نفس الموضوع . لن أسىء الظن ولأقول هى هجمة موجهه فقد دخل أخ على المذهب الشيعى من يومان  فى موضوع قديم جداً لى عن الصيرية أو ما يعرفوا بالعلويين فى سوريا وكال لى الكثير وكانت هذه أيضاً أول مشاركة له مما أضطرنى لتجويل الموضوع لقاعة الرقابة حتى أنهى الخلاف ولهذا أتسأل لماذا لا نتناقش بدلاٍ من أن نلقى بالأتهامات بغير هدف سوى إثارة البلبلة . ومع ذلك ما زلتِ يا اختاه على الرحب والسعة معنا وياليتك تتأسين بأخوة وأخوات من الشيعة معنا فى المنتدى نعرفهم وسعداء بتفاعلهم معنا فى مشاكل أمتنا الإسلامية .
> جربى يا اختاه وأكتبى موضوع يقربنا ويجلب الأتفاق وسنناقش ما تريدين دون أن نوجه لكِ ما لا يجب ولم نطالب أحد بترك مذهبه بل نطالب بأن تزول المسافات بيننا حتى لا نفقد كل يوم أرض للإسلام والأندلس فقدناها وما زالت أثارنا فيها شامخة ولا ننسى أفغانستان والعراق وجنوب السودان ودارفوروالصحراء الغربية والمسلمين الذين يرتدون كل يوم بالعشرات فى أندونسيا وبلدان أفريقيا ولا نريد لفرقتنا أن تكون سبب للتضحية بإيران وسوريا . الإسلام مستهدف يا اختاه والضوء الأخضر صدر من اعلى سلطة دينية فى الفاتيكان وأعلى سلطة سياسية فى أمريكا لهدم الإسلام .
> أاسف أن كنت ذهبت بكِ بعيداً ولكنه الأمل . عاشوراء على الأبواب وأعلم قيمة هذا اليوم عند الشيعة ونحن أهل السنة نصوم هذا اليوم وأن اختلف مفهومنا عن عاشوراء إلا أننا جميعاً نحتفل . كل عام وانتم بخير .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سيدي الفاضل سيد جعتيم
و سيدي الكريم the_chemist
سبق لي وأن شاركت في منتديات شيعية (مصرية وعربية) ومنتديات قبطية لأقباط المهجر ومنتديات لادينية للادينيين عرب ومع يهود حتي في منتديات أجنبية .. لا تختلف أبداً طرق النقاش والتطاول وعدم الاحترام في أي منهم عن الأخر.
بامكانكم تخيل كم النقاشات وحجمها التي يمكن لها أن تدور في هذه الحالات وما يمكن أن يقال فيها
الحقيقة لا أظن أننا سنصل لنتيجة مذهبية مرجوة أبداً بهذا الشكل .. اما أن تجد من دخل ليسب واما أن تجد من دخل ليذمم دون نقاش عقلاني.
لماذا لا نتناقش حول شيعة مصر خاصة وننظر للأمر ونقيمه بشكل بعيد بعض الشئ عن جانبه المذهبي؟ .. ولنري في النهاية هل سيكن الحكم واحد أم سيختلف.
الحقيقة حينما عدت للمنتدي ووجدتكم لازلتم منشغلين بهذا الموضوع وضعت في القسم مقال نشر لي في مجلة (الوعي العربي) وفي جريدة (اللواء العربي الدولية)
هو مقال بعنوان "هل نطالب برفع القيود عن شيعة مصر؟"
أتمني أن أراكم هناك سادتي الكرام وأستمع الي أرائكم وتقييمكم لما قيل فيه.
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread89557.html
أخوكم رامي
ابن رشد المصري

----------


## somarye56

مهلآ مهلآ سيدتي ( فلفولة ) .. لم نتفق على هكذا سلوك في الحوار وأبداء الرأي من ما يعني بالضرورة الأحترام المتبادل لكل من يدلوا بدلوهة وأن لم تتطابق وجهات النظر وتباينت المواقف وهذا ديدن كل الشعوب المتحظرة والتي تحترم نفسها .. سيدتي لقد أطلقت وصفا  بحق أستاذنا سيد جعيتم تتهمينه فيه بالتعصب وبمعاداة الطائفة التي أنت منها ولعمري أنت في هذا القول لم تكوني منصفة وفي غاية التعسف ..!! وأظن أن أحد الأسباب في ذلك هو عدم قرائتك لمقالاته التي هي  بصدد هذا الموضوع أو ألتبس عليك الأمر وعندها لم تميزي بين الغث والسمين !! ومن نافلة القول أن من تتهمينه العمل بسياسة التفريق هو من أطلق مبادرة التقريب بين الأخوة وكان رائدها الأول في منتدانا ولك أن تعودي لكل المشاركات والمداخلات لتنظري صدقنا فيما ندعي .. وليس مقبولآ أن نرمي الأحكام جزافا ونعلن أنسحابنا من ساحة المعركة الفكرية والحضارية بحجج غير منطقية وندعي أن كل من شارك وسيشارك لآحقا هو معادي للطرف الأخر !! عذرا سيدتي أنه سلوك أنهزامي بكل المعاير ونأمل منك أعادة النظر في هذا القرار ومشاركتنا في رأيك والذي هو بالتأكيد محترم عند الجميع وأن لم يتطابق مع رأيهم .. الحجة بالحجة .. الكلمة بالكلمة .. هكذا هو ما يفترض أن يكون شعارنا .. وتأكيدا على ما أقول وأدعي راجعي بهدوء وروية  ما كتبه الأخ الكريم ( الدمياطي ) في أخر المشاركات وما كان قد أجاب عليه الأخ العزيز سيد جعيتم .. وأرجو كذلك قراءة ردي على زميلنا الدمياطي وستلاحظين مدى التباين في أرائنا من بعض التداعيات والتفاصيل .. ولا بأس من الأشارة لمشاركات الأخ الفاضل the_chemist التي كتبها أخيرا ولاحظي مدى الأختلاف بيننا في وجهات النظر وطريقة فهمنا للوقائع .. ولكننا بقينا وسنبقى نتحاور وقد نختلف أونتفق الى ما شاء الله .. أطرحي همومك وتسائلك وسترين الجميع أذان صاغية لأجابتك بكل أحترام وفق ما يعتقدون ويتصورون ولك الحرية الكاملة في الرد على ما لايتفق وأفكارك ونهجك  وفق أصول الحوار المتمدن ومن دون تجريح أو أساءة للأخر .. أن الحقيقة الكاملة كما أفهم فلسفتها هي لله وحده لا شريك له فيها وأطلاقها لا تعني أبدا سواه جل وعلا ومن لدنه جاءتنا الرسالة العظيمة للأسلام وقيمها ومبادءها السامية بوسيلة الوحي الأمين ع الى خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد ص .. وكل ما تجاوز هذا الخطوط فهو من أجتهاد  بني الأنسان وأن أحتمال الصواب والخطأ فيه أمر وارد في كل مفصل من مفاصل الحياة .. وأذكر هنا قصة وردت في بطون التاريخ ولها مغزى حول موضوع الحق ومع من ؟؟ ... جاء أحد الفرسان من النبلاء في العصور الغابرة ممتطيا جوادا له وفي لحظتها جاء فارس أخر من الطرف الذي يقابله  ويحمل المواصفات الأجتماعية نفسها .. وكان لقائهم عند جانبي تمثال نحت من الحجر .. فتبادلا التحيات وذكر أحدهم للأخر جمال صنعه لولا لونه الذهبي .. فأجاب الأخر أنه جميل لولا لونه الفضي .. فأختلفا في الرأي وظن كلآ منهما أن زميله يستهزء به في قصة اللون وعندها  قررا القتال بينهما  ودارت معركة حامية الوطيس كلآ يحاول أن يثبت لصاحبه أن الحق معه كا يظن من خلال ما قد رأى وشاهدت عيناه .. وحدث من خلال المعركة أن تلاقت وجوههم نحو التمثال فشاهدوا أنه ينقسم الى نصفين من اللون وتبين لهم أن الحق كان معهم بالتساوي  لأن كل واحد منهم كان ينظر  ويرى ما لايرى الأخر ..!! أقدم أسفي الى جميع الأخوة المشاركين لهذا الأسهاب والأطالة ولكن عذري هو محاولة  أثناء الأخت فلفولة عن المقاطعة  لمنتدانا وعودتها عن قرارها وأنضمامها مجددا لعائلتنا مع تأكيد مطلبنا في الأستعداد من قبلها لكل حوار في قادم الأيام بصدر رحب وعقل منفتح وأبداء الأحترام الأكيد  للرأي الأخر  والعمل على مبدأ حسن الظن بكل مشارك فنحن في نهاية المطاف مجموعة أنسانية من مختلف الثقافات والمشارب والأتجاهات  .. مع التقدير سلفا للجميع

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم
الأخ الغالى / سومارى
لا تُجهد نفسك عناءا
فلو لاحظت عدد مشاركات الأخت فلفولة فستجد أنهم 3 فقط في المنتدى و هذا إن دل علي شئ فيدل فقط علي أنها دخلت المنتدى بتعليمات للرد و عندما فشلت و جاءتها تعليمات بالخروج أرادت أن تضرب كرسي في الكلوب كما يقولون قبل أن تخرج
و لى سؤال أسأله لها إن كانت لازالت تتابع ما يُكتب في الموضوع لو صدرت لك تعليمات من مصر و تعليمات مضادة من إيران أو لبنان فأى التعليمات ستنفذين

لا تظن أخى الكريم أنى أخالفك الرأى و لكن كل هدفى هو إزالة الرواسب ثم البناء علي نظافة

و لك التحية

----------


## somarye56

الأخ الكريم the_chemist وبعد .. الشكر الجزيل والموصول لمشاركتكم في الرد علينا .. علما سيدي  أن ماذكرت في مقالي السايق حول أختلاف الرأي وعدم تطابق وجهات النظر بيننا هو لا يعني  بالضرورة أختلاف شخصي وأنما خلاف فكري في بعض الجزئيات وأنما أشرت لهذا الموضوع لزميلتنا فلفولة حتى تتضح لها الصورة بكافة ابعادها وتتأكد تماما أننا جميعا لا نضمر الكره والحقد لآي كان كموقف أستباقي ونبتغي من مشاركاتنا الأصلاح وكلآ حسب وجهة نظره وأن فسحة الزمان والمكان متاحة لكل لون ولكل رأي في أبداء تصوره  وفق الشروط الأخلاقية المتبعة في محافل الحوار المتمدن .. ولا زلنا ننتظر ردها ولعل وعسى  أن تعيد النظر في قرار أنسحابها .. تقديري وأحترامي لك سيدي

----------


## فلفولة

> الأخت فلفولة
> هكذا ليس نقاشا
> لو عندك ما تريدين كتابته عن السنة فردى
> أما أنك إتخذت قرار الخروج بهذه الطريقة فليس له سوى معنى واحد
> أنكم لم تستطيعوا الرد و جاءتكم تعليمات بالخروج
> و العجيب أنك ما دخلت المنتدى سوى للرد فقط و لك 3 مشاركات منها 2 متتاليتين تبرري بهما سبب خروجك
> و نعلم يقينا من أين تأتيكم التعليمات و ياريت تحبوا أوطانكم التى تعيشون فيها و تلتزمون بتعليمات قادتها كما تفعلون مع إيران و بالذات مدينة "قم" و بلاش حجج واهية
> كما حدث من عالم من علماءكم عندما لم يستطع مواجهة عالم سنى جاءته تعليمات بعدم الاستمرار في برنامج "عم يتساءلون" علي قناة دريم
> نحن نتناقش و برغم ما ترينه من تجريح فهو لاخراج مكنونات النفوس و غسل الرواسب
> ...


انا ماني عالمة حتى ارد عليهم 

روح ناقش عالم دين اذا يهمك

بس الاخ يقول دعوة للتقريب

اين هي الدعوه
ماشفت الا الطعن بالشيعه

انا ادعوك مثلا ضيف عندي علشان اهزءك واقول انا ادعو للتقريب

اين هي الدعوه؟

انا انسانه عادية واعيش مع جميع المذاهب والاديان ولا اطعن باحد
انا عربية وليت ايرانية ولا لي شغل بايران واحترم دولتي وافديها بروحي

لماذا تتحدث عن حكومتي؟
هل هو موضوع حكومات؟؟

انا شيعية عربية وديني عربي من رسول عربي واتبع اهل البيت وهم عرب 

ولا لي دخل بايران

لماذا تتدخل الموضوع باخر

هو موضوع للتقريب او للحكومه ام ماذا؟

انا اريد ان اشوف التقريب الذي يتكلم عنه المحترم

هو يكفرني ويقول تقريب ؟

اين المنطقية

ولما تتحاملون على الشيعه

ولم اسمع منك كلمة تحببني بكم او تقربني
ايت التقريب الذي تدعو له

انا لست عالمة بالدين لاوضح الامور

من يرد ان يعرف ويهمه ان يعرف الدين يذهب للعلماء او يقرأ الكتب

انا اريد ان اعرف لماذا لا تحبون الشيعه وتدعون التقرب منهم

هل هو نفاق

وعلى فكره انا اول مادخلت المنتدى لفت نظري هذا الموضوع الذي نفرني بالاستمرار وتضايقت صراحه مما كتب هنا

فكيف اكمل معكم بعدما سببتوني وكفرتوني

هل تريدني ان اكمل في المشاركات بعد الاهانات


اذهب واقرا وتعلم فالله سيحاسبك على ماقدمت يداك
وانت سني وهذا لا يهمني كونك سني
وانا الله سيحاسبني على ما قدمت انا ولا دخل لك بما انا عملت

كل واحد الله سبحانه وتعالى سيحاسبه على اعماله فلماذا تزعل من الشيعه

خليهم يدخلون نار جهنم حسب ما تراه انت

والكفار معهم
واليهود

ويمكن انت قبلهم

هل تثق كل الثقه بانك ستدخل الجنه

وهل انت الله لكي تحاسب الناس

روح انشر المذهب السني ومن يمسك يديك ومن يكتفك

ولا تدخل المذهب الشيعي محد يغصبك

رجاءا عدم مساس حكوماتنا ولا لك شغل بطريقة عيشي ببلدي ولا تحور الموضوع الى شيء اخر على هواك والتزم بالحوار

وهو التقريب

انا لست داعية لاوضح مذهبي 

ولكن ارفض التلفيق والكذب على الشيعه الذي قرأته هنا

كما ان لا رغبة لي بالمشاركه في المنتدى مع هكذا عقول ونفوس تنفر وتدعي التقريب

واذا كنت فعلا صادقا بالتقريب تكلم كلام يقرب

----------


## فلفولة

> السلام عليكم
> الأخ الغالى / سومارى
> لا تُجهد نفسك عناءا
> فلو لاحظت عدد مشاركات الأخت فلفولة فستجد أنهم 3 فقط في المنتدى و هذا إن دل علي شئ فيدل فقط علي أنها دخلت المنتدى بتعليمات للرد و عندما فشلت و جاءتها تعليمات بالخروج أرادت أن تضرب كرسي في الكلوب كما يقولون قبل أن تخرج
> و لى سؤال أسأله لها إن كانت لازالت تتابع ما يُكتب في الموضوع لو صدرت لك تعليمات من مصر و تعليمات مضادة من إيران أو لبنان فأى التعليمات ستنفذين
> 
> لا تظن أخى الكريم أنى أخالفك الرأى و لكن كل هدفى هو إزالة الرواسب ثم البناء علي نظافة
> 
> و لك التحية


استغفر الله

ان بعض الظن اثم

وسيحاسبك على الله على كذبك

انا دخلت المنتدى من اجل لعبة علاء الدين ولم استطع رؤية الرابط الا اذا كنت مشتركه في المنتدى 
وسجلت وللاسف قرأ هذا الموضوع المنفر وبسبب ردود البعض امثالك

كرهت المشاركة 

اشلون اشارك مع ناس تكرهني ومكان غير مرحب بي

فلا تلقي الاكاذيب على الشيعه 
كما تعود البعض وهذا ماقرأته بان الشيعه تقول ان جبريل اخطأ في انزال القرآن ... الخ وهذا كذب الشيعة تؤمن بان محمدا هو رسول الله وخاتم النبيين ويشهدون الشهادتين فكيف تكفرونهم وعلى اي اساس

مايهمني الرد

ويهمني ان تكونوا منصفين وعلى صاحب الموضوع ان يعتذر عن هذا التلفيق في موضوعه

----------


## فلفولة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> سيدي الفاضل سيد جعتيم
> و سيدي الكريم the_chemist
> سبق لي وأن شاركت في منتديات شيعية (مصرية وعربية) ومنتديات قبطية لأقباط المهجر ومنتديات لادينية للادينيين عرب ومع يهود حتي في منتديات أجنبية .. لا تختلف أبداً طرق النقاش والتطاول وعدم الاحترام في أي منهم عن الأخر.
> بامكانكم تخيل كم النقاشات وحجمها التي يمكن لها أن تدور في هذه الحالات وما يمكن أن يقال فيها
> الحقيقة لا أظن أننا سنصل لنتيجة مذهبية مرجوة أبداً بهذا الشكل .. اما أن تجد من دخل ليسب واما أن تجد من دخل ليذمم دون نقاش عقلاني.
> لماذا لا نتناقش حول شيعة مصر خاصة وننظر للأمر ونقيمه بشكل بعيد بعض الشئ عن جانبه المذهبي؟ .. ولنري في النهاية هل سيكن الحكم واحد أم سيختلف.
> الحقيقة حينما عدت للمنتدي ووجدتكم لازلتم منشغلين بهذا الموضوع وضعت في القسم مقال نشر لي في مجلة (الوعي العربي) وفي جريدة (اللواء العربي الدولية)
> هو مقال بعنوان "هل نطالب برفع القيود عن شيعة مصر؟"
> ...


من ولد من ام واب سني سيكون سني
ومن ولد من ام واب شيعي سيكون شيعي
ومن ولد من ام واب مسيحي سيكون مسيحي ... وهكذا

ولكن يظل اللين في الكلام وعدم الاهانه هو اسلوب الحوار 
والقوة تكمن في الادب والاحترام وعدم التقليل من الطائفة الشيعية
او اي انسان كان 

ولكن البعض لا يتقن ذلك ولا اقصدك او اقصد كاتب الموضوع ولكن اقصد ما قراته هنا بشكل عام

----------


## the_chemist

> استغفر الله
> 
> ان بعض الظن اثم
> 
> وسيحاسبك على الله على كذبك
> 
> انا دخلت المنتدى من اجل لعبة علاء الدين ولم استطع رؤية الرابط الا اذا كنت مشتركه في المنتدى 
> وسجلت وللاسف قرأ هذا الموضوع المنفر وبسبب ردود البعض امثالك
> 
> ...


مرحبا بك يا أخت فلفولة

أنا لا أدعى ما ليس لى به علم

و لكن لى سؤال لو ملكت الرد عليه فردى و لكن بصدق
معروف أن صيغة الآذان صيغة توقيفية أى لا يجوز تغيير ما بها و إلا فالتغيير حرام
و الآذان كما ورد إلينا بالتواتر و من كل طريق ليس فيه "و أشهد أن عليا ولي الله"
فلماذا تقولونها في الآذان و إن كنت مصرية فأعلم أنه حتى و لو كانت لكم مساجدكم الخاصة فلن ترددوها في الآذان لإعتبارات خاصة

أرجو ردا مقنعا
و لك التحية
و الحمد لله أن كلماتى ساهمت في عودتك حتى نستفيد منك أولا و تستفيدى منا ثانيا

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الحقيقةاشكر الجميع وأرحب بأخى العزيز / ابن رشد معنا . اما الأخت فلفولة فأنا صدقت كلمتك أنك غير عالمة حتى تناقشى ومع أننا كلنا لا نتمتع بشرف أن نكون علماء وأنما نحن نحاول أن نقترب ونكتب وأكيد كل منا يكتب وهو واضع مذهبه أمام عينه وينحاز له وقد نخطىء فيما ننقله أو ننقل عن اشخاص غير معصومين فلا عصمة إلا لرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا أننا لا نتمنى لأحد دخول النار يا اختاه كما تمنتيه لنا .اما ظنك بأننا نحاول أن نجعل غير أهل السنة يخرجون عن مذهبهم ويتبعون مذهبنا فهو خاطىء فأننا نعلم أن ذلك صعب جداً ولكننا نعلم أن ما يمكن عمله هو التقريب وأن نناقش النقاط سبب الخلاف فإذا وجدناها غير متعلقة بالدين نتركها وإذا كانت متعلقة بالدين نبحث أراء العلماء واكيد سنجد ما يوحدنا . السؤال يا اختاه لماذا يطلق علينا لقب مسلمين سنة وشيعة ؟
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اسمحوا لى أن أنسخ بعض الإسئلة من الحلقة الأولى للتذكير بها فقط
المهم أنهم خرجوا بنتيجة أن التقريب بين المذاهب لا يعدوا أن يكون حلماً لن يتحقق .
فماذا ننتتظر نحن المسلمين لنحول الحلم لحقيقة وحتى يكون الإسلام واحد فى جميع دياره ؟.
هل ينتظر المسلمون معجزة مادية من السماء أو ضربا من السحر بأدلة قاطعة على أن جميع خلافاتهم مبتدعة وأن دينهم واحد ؟.
وإذا كان المولى سبحانه رفض أن يقدم الإسلام معجزات حسية للكفار فهل ننتظر نحن المسلمين هذا لنتحد أم يوحدنا إيماننا؟ .
لماذا لا يضع علماء الدين من جميع المذاهب نصب أعينهم أن اختلافهم يفتح الباب على مصرعيه لمن يشككون فى الدين وقد يدفع ذلك بعض المسلمين لإعادة النظر في صدق هذا الدين وهنا تكون الطامة الكبرى فغالباً سيتبعهم غيرهم من المسلمين ؟ وألا يرون أن اختلافاتهم تعتبر تناقضاً فى داخل الدين .
لو نجحنا فى التقريب بين المذاهب فقد نستطيع غداً توحيدها فى مذهب واحد يكون شيخه الوحيد هو رسولنا الكريم وجميع الصحابة متساوون فكلهم من الصحابة وكلهم اتبع النبى أى من الأتباع وليسوا أنبياء أو مخلدون وفيهم من أصاب ومن أخطأ ولكن ما قدموه للإسلام والمسلمين أكثر بكثير . 
دمتم بخير

----------


## nour2005

الوالد الفاضل والاخ الكريم

استاذ سيد

الف مبروك فوز الموضوع 

بالاوسكار 

ويا رب دائما من تقدم الى تقدم 

ومن فوز الى فوز 

وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ألأخت الفاضلة / نور
اشكرك فدائماً أنت سباقة بالخير . دمت بصحة وسعادة

----------


## كاسرالامواج

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

التقريب بين المذاهب صار حديث الساعه في وقت من الاوقات

ولاكن مالذي حدث

اصبح كل فريق ينبش في دهاليز المذهب الاخر لكي يخرج ما ينتقده به حتى لوكانت من اراء شاذه من الذين يحسبون على هذا المذهب او ذاك

وبدل ان يصبح تقريب اصبح للتفرقه وعلاوة على ذالك اثار اشياء لم يكن يعرفها فريق عن الاخر

يا جماعه ألأختلاف هو سنة الحياة وهو من عهد قابيل وهابيل ولن يتم الاتفاق الا بمعجزه الاهيه

أنا دائما اقول انه لابئس بالأختلاف ما دام فكرياً ونقاش بالتي هي احسن كما علمنا ديننا الحنيف

 ولم يتطور الى اختلاف مسلح كما في العراق

المهم اني على ثقه من اني لن ادخل القبر مع فلان او علان ولن يحاسبني الله الا على معتقداتي انا فقط

وحرية المعتقد مكفوله للجميع وكلنا نعرف قصة النبي صلى الله عليه واله مع اليهودي الذي كان يؤذي النبي صلى الله عليه واله

فقد كان يعيش مع النبي ولم يلزمه النبي صلى الله عليه واله بترك ديانته بل تركه مادام المسلمين في سلامة منه

وفي الختام ان المعلومات اصبحت متوفره لكل من يريد مع كل القنوات المتاحه حالياً ولكل انسان حرية الاختار

واخيرا أن مسئلة التقريب بين المذاهب اصبحت كلمة حق يراد بها باطل

وألأختلاف بين الناس من سنن الحياة ولا يمكن تغيرها الا بأرادة خالق الناس

تحياتي للجميع وآسف للأطاله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

خى الفاضل / كاسر الأمواج
مرحباً بك وأحييك بشدة . فعلاً موضوع التقريب بين المذاهب لم يتعدى الكلاىم ثم سيطر الأختلاف . لندعوا الله أن يظهر بين المسلمين من يفكروا فى صالح الإسلام ويقلصوا الأختلاف بين المذاهب حتى ينتهى ويصبح المسلمون يداً واحدة ممسكة بالقرأن الكريم . دمت بخير

----------


## somarye56

الأخ  كاسر الأمواج المحترم .. أتفق معك على أن الأختلاف بين الناس أمر وارد وهو من سنن الحياة ولكن لابأس كما يعتقد الكثير من أعلام الأمة ومثقفيها أن يتبنوا مشروع التقارب بين الثقافات والمعتقدات المتباينة وعلى أقل تقدير في المتفق علية والمشتركات وهذا يعني بالضرورة الأنفتاح على كل ما يعاني منه الأخر والمحاولة في رأب الصدع الذي خلفه الجهلاء والمعاندين من كلا الطرفين في الأستخدام الأمثل لما كل هو متمدن وحضاري في الحوار وأبداء الأراء بعيدا عن القدح والذم المسبق والترفع عن النيل بكل الرموز التي لها وقع أعتباري لكل طرف وبذلك نضمن على الأقل حوار هادىء وموضوعي  ينطوي على الحجة بالحجة والقلم بالقلم وهنا يستطيع المتلقي أن يميز بين الغث والسمين منما يعرض من قوة الدليل ووضوح الهدف لكل حدث وتصور .. صديقنا العزيز لاأتفق معك على أن مبدأ التقارب هو كلمة حق أريد منها باطلآ ..!! لأنك وكما أفترض تتبنى الحوار منهجا وقد شاركتنا في مداخلات كريمة وأستغرب هذا القول منكم وأتمنى عليك أن تسعفنا بالتوضيح عن ما هو الباطل المرتجى من هذا المشروع الأخلاقي .. وأعتقد أنكم أهلآ لذلك لما لمسناه منكم من التنور والتعلم وعليه ننتظر أجابتكم الكريمة لعلنا نرى ما كان خفيا علينا .. ومن نافلة القول أن ما جرى في العراق كما ذكرت بين أخوة الوطن والمعتقد ليس له أي علاقة في التمذهب وأنما سحب الموضوع ليصبح هكذا ولأمر في قلب يعقوب والكثير منمن يستطيع القرأءة ما بين السطور لمشهد الأحداث التي حصلت في العراق المحتل من هي الأيادي الخبيثة الصفراء التي دقت هذا الأسفين بين مكونات الشعب والتي لها مأرب مشبوهة ولكن الصورة بدأت تتكشف وبدأ المتخاصمون يتفهمون اللعبة الحقيرة ومن الذي من وراءها وما الهدف منها .. أطمئن أخي أنه ليس صراع سني شيعي كما يتصور ويحلوا للبعض تسويقه بل هو صراع من أجل أن يكون أو لا يكون العراق بكل ماضيه وحاضره ومستقبله .. نوايا شريرة مبيتة لتقسيم حضارة أنتجت للبشرية أول قانون مدني ينظم التفاصيل الأجتماعية وحراكها الأنساني ( قانون حمورابي ) .. لثلاث كانتونات هزيلة على أساس عرقي وطائفي ليكون القسم الشمالي  للأكراد والوسط يحكمه السنة  والجنوب يحكمه الشيعة !! .. تبت يداهم وسوف لا ينالون مبتغاهم وأن طالت الأيام ودماء شعبنا تسفك يوميا فأنه لايصح ألا الصحيح وسيبقى العراق عراقا موحدا بكل أطيافه في خيمتهم الكبرى وهي أمتنا العربية المجيدة .. تقبل تحياتي

----------


## كاسرالامواج

الاخ العزيز سيد جعيتم تقبل تحياتي وكثير ودي

الاخ الكريم ساموراي اسمك جميل جدا

يا سيدي الفاضل ان التقريب في اصله هو شيء محبب وجيد وانا اتمناه من كل قلبي

لاكن هناك من يستغل هذه الكلمه ليدلي بدلوه المشبوه ليسلط الضوء على خلافات فقهيه ويوهم القارء بأنها خلافات عقائديه مخرجه من المله وهنا الباطل

ربنا الله سبحانه وتعالى

نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه الطيبين

قرآننا واحد لايأتيه الباطل وقد تكفل الله بحفظه

قبلتنا واحده وهي الكعبه الشريفه

وكلنا نقول لا اله الى الله محمد رسول الله

ولا ينقصنا سوى التسامح والتماس العذر لبعضنا البعض

سوف اضرب لك مثل 

لقد دخلت على موضوع الاخ ابن رشد المصري بعنوان هل نرفع القيود عن الشيعه في مصر

في أول أوثاني مشاركه وجدت احدهم يصف الشيعه بأنهم يهود بل أوطئ ؟؟؟؟

وبما اني شيعي والله العظيم التمست له العذر وقلت في نفسي انه لا يعلم

ولم ارد عليه مباشره بل رددت عليه في مشاركه في نفس الموضوع وقلت له يخرب مطنك اشاره له بأني مستاء من الوصف ::stpd:: 

المهم يا عزيزي ساموراي 

تقبل تحياتي وكثير احترامي

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## the_chemist

> الاخ العزيز سيد جعيتم تقبل تحياتي وكثير ودي
> 
> الاخ الكريم ساموراي اسمك جميل جدا
> 
> يا سيدي الفاضل ان التقريب في اصله هو شيء محبب وجيد وانا اتمناه من كل قلبي
> 
> لاكن هناك من يستغل هذه الكلمه ليدلي بدلوه المشبوه ليسلط الضوء على خلافات فقهيه ويوهم القارء بأنها خلافات عقائديه مخرجه من المله وهنا الباطل
> 
> ربنا الله سبحانه وتعالى
> ...


السلام عليكم
أنا من قلت ذلك و لو قرأت بربع فهم لوجدتنى أشبه ارتباط الشيعة المقيمين في أى دولة بإيران في كل شئ و لو طلبت منهم إيران فعل شئ مخالف لقرارات الدولة التى يقيمون فيها و ينهلون من خيرها علميا و ماديا و أدبيا و كل شئ لنفذوا تعليمات إيران و تجاهلوا تعليمات الوطن الذي يحميهم و يظلهم تماما كما يفعل اليهود مع اسرائيل و لم أقل أنكم يهود أو أدنى

هذه هى مقولتى
و هى مبنية علي معلومات كثيرة
و شكرا علي "يخرب مطنك" و بأقول لك "يخرب مطنك مفهمتنيش بسرعة ليه"

----------


## مظلوووم

قراءه سريعه وعوده للمناقشه باذن الله
تهانينا القلبيه لوالدى العزيز الاستاذ سيد والف مبرووك على الاوسكار  :f:   :f: 
وان شاء الله عوده مع الردود  :: 
ويجعلوا عااامر 
انوووبيس

----------


## كاسرالامواج

> السلام عليكم
> أنا من قلت ذلك و لو قرأت بربع فهم لوجدتنى أشبه ارتباط الشيعة المقيمين في أى دولة بإيران في كل شئ و لو طلبت منهم إيران فعل شئ مخالف لقرارات الدولة التى يقيمون فيها و ينهلون من خيرها علميا و ماديا و أدبيا و كل شئ لنفذوا تعليمات إيران و تجاهلوا تعليمات الوطن الذي يحميهم و يظلهم تماما كما يفعل اليهود مع اسرائيل و لم أقل أنكم يهود أو أدنى
> 
> هذه هى مقولتى
> و هى مبنية علي معلومات كثيرة
> و شكرا علي "يخرب مطنك" و بأقول لك "يخرب مطنك مفهمتنيش بسرعة ليه"


وعليكم السلام

برضو انتا مافهت الي قلته لك ويمكن يكون انحذف مع الي حذفته الاداره بناء على طلب ابن رشد

وهو ان الشيعه لا يتبعون مراجعهم الدينيه الا في المسائل الفقهيه البحته

ولو أن الحكومات العربيه المنفتحه زيما انت عارف سمحت للشيعه بتأسيس حوزات علميه (مدرسه دينيه) في بلادهم كان لكل بلد مرجعيته

ما كان الشيعه اضطرو لأخذ الفتاوي من هنا وهناك

وعلى فكره هذي من ضمن المغالطات الي روجها اعداء الوحده الاسلاميه للتعزيز التفرقه

ومنغير يخرب مطنك :Biggrin:  لوكانت زعلتك

عموما لازم نكون حذرين لأن في ناس فاتحه بقالات للتفرقه وعايشه آخر نغنغه من ورى الكلام ده

مش الحانوتي بيفتح الصبح ويقول يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق ياكريم

 ومافيها حاجه لو انا سئلتك وانتا سئلتني

لأن الاعلام شغال على وتر الطائفيه وبقوه عايز مشاهدين ومتصلين والمستفيدين كثيييير وجالسين يسنو سكاكينهم ومنتضرين يهجمو

لاكن ان شاء الله  الله رح يخيب املهم ويجعل كيدهم في نحورهم ويجمع كلمة المسلمين بحق محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

تحياتي

ملاحضه 

يضهر انك مش انتا الي قلت يهود او اوطئ 

ده واحد تاني بس انت دخلت شمال في الموضوع وأهي جات بفايده انتا كمان بتشبهنا باليهود كمثال ثاني خخخخخخ

----------


## somarye56

الصديق كاسر الأمواج وبعد .. أشكر مشاعركم النبيلة وردكم الكريم وأود الأشارة لمضمون أسمي وما يعني أفتراضا حين يترجم للعربية ( سومري ) وليس كما تعتقد والأخرين وهي أشارة أنتسابنا للحضارة السومرية لوادي الرافدين التي أنجبت ومن رحمها أبو الأنبياء أبراهيم الخليل ( ع ) .. سيدي على ما يبدو ما زالت الهوة واسعة بينكم وبين من تختلفون معهم الرأي والتصور وأخر المداخلات تمنحنا حق هذا الأستنتاج وأظن أنها أزمة ثقة متبادلة وكلآ من الأطراف قد أتخذ موقفا مسبقا في المنازلة ..!! لم نرى منك صديقنا حوارا ورأيا مفصلآ لصلب الموضوع سوى جدلآ حول من يعتقد من الأصدقاء المنتمين للرأي الأخر وأطلق التعميم والذي نختلف معه تماما وذلك لعدم وجود أدلة واضحة المعالم وحسية تدعم هذا القول والذي أعتقده قد ورد وأعتمد على الظن والسماع وبعضه عن الهوى وقد يكون موتورا أصلآ  أن الشيعة أفتراضا لا يوالون بلدانهم الأم ويمتثلون لأي أشارة قد تردهم من أيران من دون أي أعتراض ..!! يبدو أن من يطلق هذه الأحكام وتعميمها قد نسى أو تناسى حربا شرسة أمتدت ثماني سنوات تم فيها أركاع أيران الشيعية على يد أبطال الجيش العراقي والذي غالبيته العظمى من الشيعة ..!! ونحن شاهد عيان على ما كان عليه أخواننا الشيعة من الولاء المطلق للوطن والقومية وليس للطائفة والتي هي أصلآ متباينة بين الطرفين والأستثناء أن وجد فهو حالة عامة تحصل في كل زمان وفي كل مكان ولا يمكن التنصل منها وألصاقها بالغير فقط والشواهد كثيرة وكبيرة على عدم الولاء للوطن وخيانته مع أعداء الأمة عقائديا وقوميا وعلينا ومن باب الموضوعية حين نقوم بأستعراض أي مشهد أن نستخدم كلتا العينين وليس الواحدة لما نريد وما نشتهي ونغمض الأخرى عن ما لا نريد وعن ما لانشتهي !! .. شيعة العراق هم من الأمامية الجعفرية وأيران تنتسب للتشيع الصفوي المغالي بكل أدبياته كما هو الحال عند الجمهور في أن البعض من فرقه مغالية ومتشددة في نصوصها وأدبياتها ..!! الكثير من الناس يعتمدون وصفا لمخالفيهم ويمنحون الحق الألهي لأنفسهم في ذلك وحين يرد عليهم ما يعتقد به المخالف بأعتباره دفاع أفتراضي تثور الثائرة وتدور الدوائر وندخل في أشتباك له أول وليس له أخر .. ويشاكسنا سؤال ينتظر ممن يجيب عليه من دون أي تأويل أو التفاف .. من منا يمتلك ناصية المعرفة والحق المطلق ليكون دون الخالق حاكما عادلآ .. ومن منا قد منحته العناية الألهية حق التفويض الكامل ليقرر هذا مارق وهذا في جنات النعيم ..!! الكل يعتقد الحق معه وله ما يدعم أعتقاده وكفانا سجالآ عقيما وأطن أن المواقف والولاءات لاتبنى على العقائد وأنما هي مواقف أخلاقية وأجتماعية وتربوية مبدئية تعتمدها كل الشعوب المتمدنة والغرب خير شاهد على ذلك لأن شعوبهم تنتمي لجملة من العقائد الرسالية والوضعية ومنها الوجودية .. !! الأسلام ليس شماعة نعلق عليها أخفاقاتنا بل هو مجموعة قيم أخلاقية رفيعة المستوى ومضمون لا يرقى له الشك بالأحسان والكلمة الطيبة وعمل المعروف وحسن الظن من غير سباب أو شتيمة أو لعن .. والمسلم من سلم الناس من يده ولسانه .. تحياتي للجميع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخوانى فى الله 
بداية أنا سعيد فرغم أختلافنا بدأنا نلتقى فى الفكر ونحكم العقل فى مناقشاتنا وفى البدية اقتبس من مشاركة اخى الكريم الذى احبه فى الله somarye56 الأتى 



> الأسلام ليس شماعة نعلق عليها أخفاقاتنا بل هو مجموعة قيم أخلاقية رفيعة المستوى ومضمون لا يرقى له الشك بالأحسان والكلمة الطيبة وعمل المعروف وحسن الظن من غير سباب أو شتيمة أو لعن .. والمسلم من سلم الناس من يده ولسانه


.. 

وأقول لنضع هذه المقولة أمامنا اثناء محاوراتنا التى أرجو أنم تكون فى النهايه لصالح الإسلام 
وهنا اخى الفاضل / كاسر الأمواج قدم لنا الكثير مما نتفق فيه وفى رأى أنه الأساس والأصل حيث قال



> ان التقريب في اصله هو شيء محبب وجيد وانا اتمناه من كل قلبي لاكن هناك من يستغل هذه الكلمه ليدلي بدلوه المشبوه ليسلط الضوء على خلافات فقهيه ويوهم القارء بأنها خلافات عقائديه مخرجه من المله وهنا الباطل
> 
> 
> ربنا الله سبحانه وتعالى
> 
> نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه الطيبين
> 
> قرآننا واحد لايأتيه الباطل وقد تكفل الله بحفظه
> 
> ...


لو بحثنا سنجد أكثر مما أورده كاسر الأمواج من الأصول فى الأتفاق الذى يجب أن ننميه وأعلم أننا لسنا فى مكان يجعلنا نستطيع أن نوصل مفهومنا للتقريب للمسئولين فى المذهبين ولا نستطيع أن نؤثر فى الغالبية العظمة من المسلمين فكل منا رضع أخطاء أوصلته لكراهية الآخر . ولكن هناك بصيص من الأمل يجبأن نتمسك به وهو أن التقريب لن يأتى من العلماء المحملين بالكراهية ولكن يأتى من العلماء والعامة الذين يضعون صالح الإسلام فوق الجميع .
يجب أن نترك خلفنا أتهامنا لبعضنا ظلماً بالخيانة والعمالة ويجب ألا يكفر أحدنا الآخر بل نحن مسلمون والحمد لله .

----------


## كاسرالامواج

السيد الكريم سيد جعيتم اجمل التحايا اهديها لك 

والاخ ساموراي = انا فهمتها ساموراي بتاعت اليابان والكراتيه والحاجات دي هههه

اللمعلوميه يا اخ سامري ان شيعة العراق وشيعة ايران هم شيعه اماميه جعفريه اثناعشريه

وهم فرقه واحده

ويمكنك ان تعرف دور السياسه والاعلام وقوتها هنا كيف لخبطة المفاهيم واثرت في سير الاحداث 

وقس على ذالك ماحدث في القرون الماضيه من أهواء السلاطين وجبروتهم وماذا صنعت في الامه الاسلاميه

وفي ختام كلامي تقبلو كثير مودتي لكم يا اهل مصر

----------


## somarye56

الصديق كاسر الأمواج .. شكرا على ردكم الكريم ويبدو أن الصورة لم تكن واضحة بالرغم من توضيحنا سلفا أن أسمي هو ( سومري ) وليس كما تنادينا .. مع التقدير

----------


## somarye56

الصديق كاسر الأمواج وبعد .. لقد ذكرت في مداخلتي أن شيعة العراق هم أمامية جعفرية أثنى عشرية ويختلفون عن شيعة أيران وكما وصفناهم بالصفوية وجاءنا ردكم تعترضون فيه هذا الوصف وذلك بأن أيران هي أيضا كشيعة العراق وتحمل نفس المسميات المذهبية .. صديقنا يضطرني هذا الرأي أن أتوسع شارحا ما هو الفرق بين الأثنين من الناحية التعبدية والتطبيقات التي تمارس والتباين الحاد في التفاصيل اليومية لكلا الطرفين ومن نافلة القول أجد نفسي مضطرا أن أدعي المعرفة في هذا الشأن بسبب أنتمائنا المشرف للعراق ومعايشتنا للكثير من الأحداث التي تعني الشيعة وهناك سببا أخر وهومهم جدا أن والدتنا تنتسب لهذه الطائفة وكما يقال أن أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها وكذلك سيدي الكريم أن تحصيلنا الأكاديمي المتخصص في علم الأجتماع أتاح لنا الأطلاع على الكثير  من الفرق والملل والنحل وعليه عند تحدثنا في هذه القضية لايعني أننا نطرح أفكارنا من الفراغ ..!! أخي بأختصار شديد والمجال لايتسع لبيان كل التداعيات أن مصطلح الشيعة هو وصف سياسي لمجموعة تشيعت لصالح علي كموقف فيما يخص الخلافة وتطور لاحقا ليأخذ أبعاد أخرى في قضية الصراع بين علي ومعاوية وكان أهل العراق يسمون شيعة علي وأهل الشام يسمون شيعة معاوية وذلك بسبب أنتقال عاصمة الخلافة الى مدينة الكوفة في العراق ومعاوية كان واليا على الشام وحتى وصل الأمر الى الحقبة التي ضمت جعفر الصادق والنعمان أبو حنيفة ومالك وعبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى وزيد بن علي والكثير من الفقهاء .. وهنا وفي هذه الفترة برزت مدرسة النص في المدينة والتي يقودها مالك بن أنس ومدرسة الرأي والقياس في الكوفة ويقودها أبا حنيفة .. وكان جعفر الصادق في تلك الفترة له حلقات فكرية وفقهية عامة وحين وفاته تصدى تلميذه هشام بن الحكم لوضع اللبنة الأولى في تأسيس مذهب يدعى مذهب أهل البيت وتحديدا المذهب الجعفري والذي منه أنشقت الفرق الكثيرة والمتباينة وعلى سبيل المثال وليس الحصر .. الأسماعيلية وما أنشق عنها من فروع والأمامية وما أنشق عنها أيضا من فروع .. وأستقر الحال في العراق بتبني شيعته للفرقة الأثنى عشرية والتي تعتبر معتدلة قياسا ببعض الفرق التي تنتسب للطائفة بشكل عام وكان لايوجد في أدبياتها من الممارسات والتي تستخدم في وقتنا الحاضر وسنشرح لك متى بدأ ما يسمى بالمد الصفوي والذي أضاف للفرقة الأثنى عشرية الكثير من الفعاليات التي ليس لها أي وجود أو ضرورة عند نشأتها وعليه تم تسمية شيعة أيران بالصفوية وهنا أبدأ مرحلة التكوين لهذا الجناح المغالي .. لقد وصل الى الحكم  الشاه أسماعيل الصفوى وكانت حينها أيران تتعبد وفق المذهب الحنفي والشافعي وتتعتبر في التصنيف المذهبي دولة سنية وكان الشاه من العنصر التركماني  وينتسب لفرقة صوفية لها أدبيات تعني بأل البيت وقد أشار عليه البعض أن يجعل أيران موحدة وفي قبضته بأعتماد مذهب الشيعة الأثنى عشرية رسميا ولا يجوز التعبد على غيره من المذاهب وبكل قوته وجبروته تم أخضاعها وكان في حينها  يوجد لدى مرجعية الشيعة في النجف من العراق عالمين أحدهما يدعى الكركي والأخر القطيفي ولذلك بعث لهم من يحثهم في المجيىء له لغرض تنظيم مشروع التشيع الحديث العهد في أيران وأستجاب لطلبه الكركي وأمتنع القطيفي .. !! وعند أجتماع الشمل في أيران منح الكركي صلاحية مطلقة في تنظيم شؤون المذهب وهنا بدأت الأضافات والتى ليس لها أي وجود لدى شيعة العراق والذي هو مركز التشيع الرسمي في الحواضر الأسلامية .. وأول ما بدأ به الكركي هو أستحداث التربة والتي يصلي عليها حاليا كل أبناء الشيعة بحجة أن العبد عند السجود لابد أن يلامس جبينه التراب وأشرك الموضوع بمسألة عاطفية تقتضي أن يجلب التراب من أرض كربلاء التي قتل فيها الحسين .. وتم أحياء واقعة الطف من كربلاء بعدما تبناها البويهيون وأندثرت فأحيا هذه المراسيم والطقوس .. جعل الأذان ينطق بعبارة علي ولي الله .. وأمر أن تقام الصلاة ثلاث مرات بدمج العصر مع الظهر والمغرب مع العشاء ودفع الأموال الكبيرة لكل من يقوم بالتأليف وفي عصره ظهر كتاب بحار الأنوار للمقدسي والذي يعتبر أحد المراجع الرئيسية للموروث الشيعي والذي أغلبه ليس له أي سند تاريخي معتبر .. وبدأت تتأصل فكرة التشيع الصفوي والذي يعتبر الجناح المتشدد للمذهب الأثنى عشري وبدأت أثاره تنتقل بمرور الوقت للشيعة في العراق بحكم التجاور والأحتلاال أحيانا ولكن بقى هناك فرق واضح في التطبيق لبعض النصوص لكلا الطرفين واللبيب يستطيع التميز بينهما .. ولا أخفيك صديقنا لكونها حقيقة لا جدال فيها أن شيعة أيران لا يتحرجون في لعن أبا بكر وعمر وعثمان وعائشة وكل من أختلف معهم علي ويعتبرون الخلافة قد أغتصبت وتطور حالهم وجعلوا من قضية قتل الحسين نقطة أرتكاز لكل فكرهم العقائدي وثالوثهم المقدس والذي لا يقبل الحوار والتأويل تحت أي ضرف .. فاطمة .. الحسين .. المهدي ..!! وكربلاء تغني زيارتها عن الحجة والمسير لها يغفر كل ذنب مهما عظم ولهم قبر يعظمونه في أيران يسمى بابا شجاع وينسب على أنه لقاتل عمر .. ولهم فعاليات شعبية تمارس من قبل الصبيان بشكل هزلي تدعو الى السخرية من عمر .. وفي يوم ذكرى مقتل عمر يعتبر يوما سعيدا عندهم ويتبادلون التهاني به ..!! صديقنا لا وجه للمقارنة بين شيعة العراق والصفوية في أيران ألا  في حمل نفس العنوان وبعض المراسيم  الغريبة والتي هي من صنع الصفوية .. ولم أسمع أحدا يتجرأ في العراق من الشيعة عموما من يقوم بالشتم واللعن كحق واجب الفعل ألا من بعض الشواذ وكنت أسمع ممن ينهرهم ويفسق قولهم من العقلاء وأما في أيران فهذا العمل مباح من غير أي أحراج  .. هذا ما عنينا في قولنا أن الأختلاف بين الأثنين واضح وجلي لمن يقرأ ما بين السطور ولا يمكننا الأستفاضة أكثر لضيق المساحة وأود الأشارة أن هذا الموضوع ينسحب أيضا على تيار المسلمين من الجمهور أذ يوجد بين الفرق والمذاهب المتعددة جناح مغالي لا ينسجم والكثير من الأدبيات المعتمدة لدى عموم الجمهور .. أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في عرضنا هذا المبسط  صديقنا كاسر الأمواج .. وأن وجد أي رأي يخالفنا من قبل الأخوة الأعضاء  فمرحبا به وليسمعنا رأيه وسنكون شاكرين له أن  حاورنا وأتحافنا بما نجهل .. الحجة بالحجة .. والقلم أفضل سلاح .. تحياتي للجميع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ما قاله الصديق/somarye56 أعتبره بداية يمكن أن نناقشها بعقلانية خاصة ممن يعلمون الفروق بين شيعة إيران وشيعة العراق والعرب عموماً . ونركز على موضوع اللعن وهل هو جائز ؟ وهل يمكن أن ننهيه ؟ وما حكم من يعتنقه ؟ وأن تكون الإجابة من وجهة النظر الشيعية والسنية بدون أى خروج أو تكفير . وكم أسعدنى أن شيعة العراق فى غالبيتهم العظمى لا يحبونه .

----------


## somarye56

الصديق سيد جعيتم .. الشكر الجزيل لمروركم الكريم ونحن على أتم الأستعداد لتلبية دعوتكم النبيلة في أثراء الموضوع بالحوار وأبداء الرأي والأستماع للرأي الأخر بكل أحترام ومودة  لما لهذه القضية من أهمية أخلاقية قسوى  تستدعي كل منا أعادة النظر في الكثير من الممارسات اليومية الغير منصفة من قبل البعض عن قصد أو عن جهل وبعضها بسبب العناد من دون أي سند أو تفويض عقائدي معتبر ونأمل الأستجابة من كل الأعضاء الكرام .. مع التقدير

----------


## كاسرالامواج

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الصديق العزيز سومري 

لقد دخلت في مواضيع تاريخيه سياسيه وترخت للدوله الصفويه وربطت المذهب الشيعي بالصفويه وجعلت من يقرء موضوعك يخرج بهذا الانطباع وللعلم فقط ان مؤسس الدوله الصفويه هو عربي وليس ايراني كما يعتقد الكثيرون

 بينما ان المذهب الشيعي موجود قبل هذا الحدث بكثييير ولست بصدد وقت ظهوره او الدفاع عنه او الدعوة اليه فنحن هنا للتقريب

وبطريقتك هذه سوف تجرنا الى مايشبه المناضره ومن ثم سوف اطالبك وتطالبني برقم الحديث ومصدره وفي اي كتاب....الخ الخ

وهذه الطريقه قد قتلت بحثاومناقشتا وهي ممله متعبه وليست ذات جدوى كثيره حيث أن كلا يراها من منضوره الخاص والنتيجه لاتساوي تعبها

وبدل ممارستها يمكن البحث عنها في قوقل بعنوان مناضرات

ولاكن لابئس ان اشير الى بعض الاشياء التي تزيل الاشتباه عند بعض الناس لكونهم يعتقدون ان المذهب الشيعي متخلفين ذهنيا

اولا كثير من الناس لايعلمون ان اهل البيت لهم فقه يتعبد به وهوشامل كامل يدقق حتى في اصغر الاشياء وهو مذهب الشيعه

ثانيا ان المذاهب الاربعه اخذت من فقه الامام جعفر الصادق عليه السلام بدايتا بأبي حنيفة النعمان الى اخرهم ولولا السنتان لهلك النعمان و يا ال بيت رسول الله حبكم فرض علينا في كتاب الله الى اخر القصيده


اما بالنسبه لمسئلة اللعن التي تطرقت لها أنت والسيد جعيتم فهي بيت القصيد ومنبع الخلاف وعين المشكله واليكم نضرتنا لهم بكل شفافيه وصدق

نحن كشيعه نرى أن ابو بكر وعمر قد اخذا ماليس من حقهما حين أخذو الخلافه بعد النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه الطيبين

((وبالنسبه لعائشه نحن لانحبها لموقفها من الاماعلي ولا نطعن في شرفها لاسمح الله كما يدعي البعض ومن يطعن بها من الشيعه او من غيرهم فيترتب عليه حكم شرعي عند علمائنا وانا لا عرفه لكوني لم اسمع احد ممن اعرفهم قال بهذا القول الفظيع حقيقتا وكيف يجرء احد على مثل هذا القول))

فقد ثبت عندنا بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه الطيبين قد اوصى بالخلافه لعلى ابن ابي طالب عليه السلام في اكثر من موقع واكثر من حديث

انا كل ما ارجوه منكم هو ان تضعو نفسكم مكاني حين تأخذ بكم الادله والبراهين بأنهم مغتصبون للخلافه وعاصين لرسول الله فما سيكون موقفكم منهم وكيف ستنضرون لهم ؟؟؟

هنا ارجو منكم ان تلتمسو لنا العذر وهنا موضع التسامح 

ومن أجل التقريب لم يغفل مراجعنا الكرام هذه النقطه أقصد النضر لأبو بكر وعمر بعيون سنيه وحرمو سبهم او لعنهم احتراما لمشاعر الاخوه السنه

ولاكن السؤال هل التزم جمييييع الشيعه بهذه الفتوى ام لا.... بكل تأكيد لا

فأن الخمر حرام ليس بفتوى... ولاكن بنص القران الكريم ومع ذالك تجد الكبريهات والبارات في البلاد العربيه تغص بالشاربين المسلمين بل واسوء من ذالك في بعض البلاد العربيه يباع الخمر في البقالات والمستوردين والتجار كلهم مسلمين


المهم يا اخواني ان رضيتم بي اخ او يا اصدقائي ان رضيتم بي صديق

المهم هوكما قال السومري ان أدعاء امتلاك الحقيقه المطلقه عند فئه معينه هو خطء فادح و كبير

كلنا يسعى لعبادة الله سبحانه وتعالى بالطريقه التي يراها أنها هي ألأمثل لكي يقبلها الله منه

انا اجتهد وانت تجتهد وكلنا يقصدنا مرضات الله سبحانه وتعالى ولا أضن ان الله يضيع أو يخيب من قصده فهو اوسع فضلا وأكرم من يضيع عمل العاملين القاصدين مرضاته بأخلاص

ان الحل الوحيد والبسيط هو ان نلتمس العذر لبعضنا البعض وان ننمي روح التسامح في جميع فرق المسلمين وان لا ينضر احدنا للآخر نضره دونيه

يا اخوان هناك مسئله يجب ان تكون حاضره عندنا وهي ان الآيه الواحده في القران الكريم لها اكثر من تفسير اليس هذا غريبا

 فهذالعالم يفهما بكذا.... والآخر يفهمها بكذا....مع أن الايه واحده وبلغه واحده

وكما قلت سابقا انا لن ادخل معك في قبرك وانت لن تدخل معي في قبري وحسابي وحسابك على الله سبحانه وتعالى

فما اجمل ان يسود روح الاسلام وهو الأخلاق الكريمه والتسامح في الدنيا ولندع حساب الآخره لملك الآخره

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## Suη SЋINE

ميرسي أستاذ سيد على الموضوع المتميز جداً 

من المتابعين بإذن الله

----------


## somarye56

الصديق كاسر الأمواج المحترم .. أشكر بداية مداخلتكم الكريمة وأجد نفسي لا أملك أي خيار سوى أن أوضح ما ألتبس الفهم في  البعض من الحقائق التاريخية لموضوع بحثنا .. سيدي لا زلنا  نؤكد على أن كلمة الشيعة هو أصطلاح سياسي وليس عقائدي أستخدم في مواضيع تتعلق بالخلافة والحكم وما جرى لاحقا بين على ومعاوية  من نزاع  وكان يطلق على أهل العراق بشيعة على وأهل الشام بشيعة معاوية .. وذكرنا أن أن المسائل العقائدية دخلت هذا المسمى لاحقا على يد أتباع جعفر الصادق ومنهم تحديدا هشام بن الحكم .. وأشير الى أن بداية الحراك الفقهي والأجتهادي بين العلماء كان تقريبا في نهايات القرن الأول الهجري والى ما شاء الله وحتى يومنا هذا .. وقولك سيدي أن أئمة المذاهب الأربعة قد تلقوا العلوم من لدن جعفر الصادق فيه نوع من عدم الدقة وذلك أن من تعني منهم الشافعي محمد بن أردريس وأحمد بن حنبل لم يعاصروا الصادق وأنما من عاصره هو أبو حنيفة ومالك وسفيان الثوري وعبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى والمسيب والبصري وواصل بن عطاء وزيد بن على السجاد والكثير ممن لا تحضرني أسمائهم .. وقد توفى أبا حنيفة في سنة 150 للهجرة وهي نفس السنة التي ولد فيها الشافعي وسنة 164 للهجرة ولد أحمد بن حنبل في بغداد وعليه لا مجال لتلقي العلوم وهم لم يولدوا أصلآ ..!! ونتفق معك أن من تشارك الحوار والعلم مع الصادق هو أبا حنيفة بالرغم من وجود الأجتهادات المتباينة فيما بينهم فقد كانوا على علاقة طيبة .. وأشير لموضوع يجهله الكثير منا أن زيد بن علي بن زين العبابدين وهو عم الصادق كانت له مباحث فقهية عالية المستوى مع أبا حنيفة وكان يتفق معه في أغلب الأجتهادات والأراء وتجمعهم علاقة متميزة جدا ومن ما حدا بالنعمان أبا حنيفة لاحقا أن يؤيد الثورة التي قام بها زيد على الحكم الأموي ودفع الكثير من أمواله لدعم هذه الثورة لكونه كان ثريا ولم يبخل على رفيقه زيد بأي شيء وبسبب هذا الموقف النبيل تم أضطهاده والتنكيل به من قبل السلطة في حينها ..!! وقولك سيدي أن الشاه أسماعيل الصفوي مؤسس الدولة الصفوية  ينتسب للجنس العربي فهو رأي غير دقيق ..!! لأن جميع الشواهد التاريخية توثق أنتسابه للعنصر التركماني والقليل منها ينسبه للعنصر الفارسي وهو رأي ضعيف .. ونحن لم ننسب المذهب الأثنى عشري له وأنما ذكرنا أنه أعتمد من قبله كدين رسمي للدولة الصفوية والفارق التاريخي بين نشوء المذهب وتأسيس الدولة كبير .. وللتذكير أن الدولة الصفوية نشئت قبل خمسمائة ونيف من السنين فلا مجال للخلط بين الحقبتين .. سيدي الكريم هذا مايقتضي الحال منا أن نوضحه بكل بساطة ومن دون أي توسع وأن كان لا بد من التباحث وأستعراض ما لم ننتطرق أليه فنحن جاهزون في تلبية أي مطلب الغاية منه وضع الحروف على النقاط  .. وهنا لنا عودة صديقنا حول موضوع الرموز من الرعيل الأول والذين حملوا على أكتافهم مهمة الدعوة للرسالة المحمدية ونالوا ما نالوا من أضطهاد وشظف العيش بسبب أيمانهم بالرسالة التي نادى بها المصطفى محمد ( ص ) والتي تقتضي منا ذكرهم بكل أحترام ومودة وما لهم من مكانة مرموقة لدى الرسول الكريم .. ولاحقا وبسبب خلاف أجتهادي دنيوي حول من سيقوم بأستخلاف الرسول في أدارة شؤون أمته وجرى ما جرى من التداعيات ولكنها كانت وفق ضوابط أخلاقية لا تتعداها وحصل بعدها التعاون والأصطفاف جميعا من أجل خدمة المجتمع والأمة  وهي في أوج تطورها وتأسيسها كدولة بكل ما تعني الكلمة والشواهد كثيرة تبين لنا مدى التفاهم والتواصل والنصح وتقديم المشورة  بين كل الفرقاء .. ولم يحصل أن يكون مجلس الخليفة خاليا من تواجد علي والذي كان لا بد منه لحسم الكثير من القضايا الفقهية لكونه مرجعا يعتد به كما قال بحقه النبي (ص) علي أقضاكم .. !! وقد كان عمر يقول لا أبقاني الله لمعضلة ليس لها أبا الحسن .. وقال لولا علي لهلك عمر ..  فلماذا ..!! ..؟؟  وبأي حق أخلاقي يمنحنا التفويض أن نسيئ لهذه المجموعة وأن أختلفوا في بعض الشؤون الأجتماعية وهذا ديدن البشر في كل زمان وكل مكان  ؟؟ هل يعجز علي وهو غني عن التعريف  أن يدافع عن نفسه وأوكل أمر الدفاع عنه لنا نحن ..!! ومن نحن حتى نقيم أفعالهم ومدى صحتها ..!! ماذا قدمنا للأمة حتى نجعل من أنفسنا ونمنحها الحق في مسائلة قادتها وندعي أن هذا غاصب وذاك مجحف للحقوق ..!! لعمري لقد عاشوا بالرغم من كل الأختلافات الدنيوية متحابين ومتراحمين ونحن من جعلهم بجهلنا وأفترائنا متخاصمين وأعني بذلك تحديدا النخبة من أصحاب النبي وهم الشيخين أبا بكر وعمر وكل المهاجرين والأنصار ..!! وقولك صديقي أنكم لاتحبون هؤلاء ..!! هذا شأنكم والحب لا يأتي قسرا وأنما أنتم مطالبون كعموم أو كفقهاء أحترام مشاعر الأخرين وعدم النيل منمن يعتقدون فيهم الصلاح وواجب تقديم كل فروض الحب والأحترام لهم ..!! لا أحد يفرض عليك أن تحب ومن تكره  ولكن يفترض على كل من يدعي الأنتماء لهذه الأمة أن يتعامل بما أقره لنا المشرع نهجا .. المسلم من سلم الناس من يده ومن لسانه ..!! واللبيب بالأشارة يفهم ..!! وأما قولك أنكم لا تحبون أمنا وأمكم عائشة  ومن دون أي تأويل كما يفترض لأن نساء النبي أجمعهم هم أمهاتنا فهذا شأنكم أيضا وأنكم بهذا ستكونون خصماء لزوجها النبي ولا أعلم لمن ستكون الغلبة في هذه القضية .. وقولكم أنكم لا تمسون عفتها لا سامح الله فأقول هذه ليست منة من أي كان لأن الله قد أنزل في كتابه المبين برائتها وعفتها وبشر كل من تقول وأفترى بسوء العذاب ..!! فهنا لابد أن ينتبه الجهلاء من القوم لما تصدر أفواههم من سوء الكلام أتجاه أمنا .. وعرس نبينا ..!! وكما أظن أن المسؤولية في هذا تقع على عاتق العلماء لعلمهم الأفتراضي بما ذكرنا وواجبهم يقتضي منع هكذا أفعال لا تتناسب والقيم التي يفترض أن يتمتع بها كل من يدعي الأيمان بالأسلام ..!! وصدقا سيدي الكريم أن أي بادرة من هذا النوع والتصرف بها كما أشرنا في أنتهاج الخلق والسلوك السوي في التعامل مع كل هذه الرموز بمودة وأحترام سترى أننا قد قفزنا على نصف ما أختلفت فيه المذاهب وما تبقى يمكن التفاوض عليه والوصول به الى أقرب نقطة ألتقاء .. ومرة أخرى أذكر وهذا ليس من فراغ أن نصف المشاكل الأخلاقية التي تنغص العلاقة بين الشيعة والسنة عموما سببها الصفوية وأدبياتهم وطقوسهم .. وهي ليست ذا أصل عربي أطلاقا وأرجو منك عدم المكابرة في هذا الشأن ..!! ولا مانع من التوسع في هذا المضمار أن أحببت صديقنا .. لقد قال النبي (ص) بعثت لأكمل مكارم الأخلاق .. أنما الأخلاق أمم .. الكلمة الطيبة صدقة .. هكذا تنادي أدبيات الأسلام .. فهل من مجيب ممن يعتقد ويؤمن بالأسلام عقيدة ومنهج ..؟؟ تحياتي لك صديقنا ولكل من شاركنا الحوار وأخصهم صديقنا الكريم سيد جعيتم طيب الذكر .. مع التقدير

----------


## كاسرالامواج

نحن متفقون إذا ان المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده
لقد قال النبي (صلى الله عليه واله) بعثت لأكمل مكارم الأخلاق .. أنما الأخلاق أمم .. الكلمة الطيبة صدقة .. هكذا تنادي أدبيات الأسلام 

واما بالنسبه لمسئلة الحب والكره فهو تماما كما قلت يا صديقي العزيز

وبالنسبه لعائشه وانه لامنة على احد فقد برئها القران الكريم أقول ان الشيعه والسنه هم اصغر من أن ينالو من عرض رسول الله صلوات ربي عليه وعلى اله

اقولك شي اغاتي على قولتكم

ليتني امثل جميع الشيعه وليتك تمثل جميع السنه

انا قلت كل ما يمكن ان يقال في مسئلة التقريب بصدق وبدون تقيه كما سيتهمني البعض بها 

وبالنسبه للدخول في تفاصيل وتوسيع الحوار أنا لا ارغب فيه وكما اسلفت ان هذه المناضرات والحوارات ليس من ورائها فائده 

لأن المعلومات التي سنقولها اصبحت منتشره ومن السهل الحصول عليها ولا جدوى من تكرارها

والطريق لله سبحانه وتعالى واضح وسهل

تحياتي للجميع وأخص بالشكر السيد جعيتم رغم عدم رضاه عن معتقداتي ولاكن ربما هو يحبني كشخص

امانه ياسومري لوكنت في العراق ومريت على قبر علي ابن ابي طالب او الحسين عليهما السلام

وصل لهم سلامي قول لهم يسلم عليكم ذاك الشيعي الي وينا في المنتدى طبعا في حال تذكرتني

مره اخرى تحياتي للجميع

----------


## somarye56

صديقنا العزيز كاسر الأمواج .. لقد سرنا ردكم الكريم وأتفاقكم معنا فيما ذكرنا من الظواهر السلبية والتي لا تتناسب وشخصية المؤمن بالرسالة الأسلامية ويقتضي منا هذا الموقف الجميل والمسؤول أن نقدم كل التقدير والمودة الخالصة لشخصكم المحترم .. مفردة ( أغاتي ) كان لها وقع جميل علينا ونشكرك لهذه الألتفاتة الرائعة .. ( أغاتي ) طلبك سينفذ في أقرب فرصة ممكنة ونحن لا ننسى أحبتنا وأصدقائنا ( عيوني أنت ) .. ونأمل تواصلك معنا في أي حوار في قادم الأيام لكونك أنسان منفتح ومعتدل وتمتلك جانب كبير من المعرفة .. تقبل أحترامي ومودتي

----------


## كاسرالامواج

> صديقنا العزيز كاسر الأمواج .. لقد سرنا ردكم الكريم وأتفاقكم معنا فيما ذكرنا من الظواهر السلبية والتي لا تتناسب وشخصية المؤمن بالرسالة الأسلامية ويقتضي منا هذا الموقف الجميل والمسؤول أن نقدم كل التقدير والمودة الخالصة لشخصكم المحترم .. مفردة ( أغاتي ) كان لها وقع جميل علينا ونشكرك لهذه الألتفاتة الرائعة .. ( أغاتي ) طلبك سينفذ في أقرب فرصة ممكنة ونحن لا ننسى أحبتنا وأصدقائنا ( عيوني أنت ) .. ونأمل تواصلك معنا في أي حوار في قادم الأيام لكونك أنسان منفتح ومعتدل وتمتلك جانب كبير من المعرفة .. تقبل أحترامي ومودتي


أجمل التحايا لك وهذا بعض مما عندكم يا أستاذي العزيز

وأنا إن شاء الله لن انساك في حال ذهبت للمدينه المنوره او الكعبه المشرفه بالدعاء ودوام الصحه والعافيه وحسن التوفيق في الدنياو الآخره

وانتا كمان ياسيد جعيتم مش حسيبك وحدعيلك يعني حدعيلك  :1: 

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الله اكبر . الإسلام بخير وسيظل . ايدنا فى بعضنا نقف أمام الهجمة الجديدة المعدة بعناية والملفوفة بالخبث من الخارج والكفر من القلب ضد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . نعود لمقاطعة المنتجات ونعود للأحتجاج بدون تخريب ولكن !! الحكومات يجب أن يكون لها موقف .
اشكركم جميعاً وسعيد بالحوار الراقى بين أصدقائى الأفاضل somarye56  وكاسر الأمواج . وأشكر كاسر الأمواج على تمنياته الطيبة ووعده بالدعاء لى فى مسجد رسول الله وفى الكعبة المشرفة وقد ملئنى الشوق للعودة لزيارتهم . وأقول للجميع كنا نقف فى صف واحد فى الصلاة السنى والشيعى والعربى والعجمى ولم يسأل أحد منا صاحبه عن مذهبه وأنما كنا نركع ونسجد خلف إمام واحد . ليكن إمامنا الأول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الذى جمعنا فى البداية وسيجمعنا فى النهايه وأشكر الأخت MASR_EGYPT على تواجدها فى الموضوع . احبكم جميعاً فى الله ودمتم بخير

----------


## حنين مصر

انا كنت اجهل تماما بالسنه والشيعه وكنت اعرف انى مسلمه فقط لحد مااتفرجت مره على احتفال شيعه العراق فى النشره وضربهم لنفسهم بالجنزير والدم اللى بيسيل منهم ولما سالت بابا قالى لانهم فاهمين انهم كدا بيكفروا عن قتلهم لسيدنا الحسين رضى الله عنه وكنت فاهمه نظريه  عبيطه عن الشيعه ولما  اتعرفت  بانسان سعودى  وبعد  فتره من صداقتنا  اعترفلى انه شيعى وانا  قولتله ايه المشكله قالى حبيت  اعرفك بس
بدات اساله عن الحاجات اللى ماكنتش اعرفها  وهو يجاوبنى وقالى ان من الخلافات  انهم  بيقدموا  سيدنا  على  كرم الله وجهه على سيدنا ابوبكر رضى الله عنه وقتها  فضلت  اضحك  وقلتله  يعنى الناس اللى فى العراق بتموت بعضها عشان  السبب العبيط دا قالى لا وفى اختلافات تانيه  زى اننا مرتبطين بال البيت 
قالتله  مااحنا  بنحب ال البيت جدا لانهم بيت خير خلق الله حبنا ليهم بسبب حبنا للمصطفى عليه السلام واى حد من رائحته العطره وقولتله  تفتكر  لو سيدنا على ولا سيدنا ابوبكر رضى الله عنهم اجمعين موجودين  كانوا  هايوافقوا على دم المسلمين اللى بيهدر بسبب اطماعنا احنا كبشر ورغباتنا
واتفقنا ننسى كلمه سنى وشيعى  واننا مسلمين وبس وماحاولتش اتناقش معاه اكتر  لانى ماعنديش الثقافه الدينيه اللى تخلينى اتكلم واتناقش  واثبت كلامى بادله من الكتاب والسنه النبويه  وقفلنا الموضوع دا واصبح بينا صداقه قويه جدا ونسيت انه شيعى خالص لانه انسان جدير بالاحترام ومن الامانه انى اعترف بدا   
ياترى  امته الامه الاسلاميه تتجمع  وتكون ايد واحده وتسيبها باءه  من البحث عن اى حاجه  تزود ضعفها  وانقسامها ؟
 :Bicycle:  :Heart8:

----------


## somarye56

الصديقة حنين مصر .. لك كل الحق في التسائل المشروع لماذا لا تتوحد الأمة الأسلامية زز لقد ناقشنا هذا الموضوع الحساس والذي طرح من قبل الصديق العزيز سيد جعيتم وكان له الدور المتميز والمسؤول في أنجاح هذه التجربة الحضارية وعلى بساطتها قد أفلحت مع صديقنا طيب الذكر كاسر الأمواج وهو من أبناء السعودية الكرام .. وأما جواب سؤالك للسيد الوالد رعاه الله عن ما يقوم به شيعة العراق من عقاب الجسد فأنه غير دقيق وذلك لبعد المرحلة التي قتل فيها الحسين وهي ما تقارب 1400 سنة عن وقتنا الحاضر وأن من قام بقتاله في واقعة الطف من أرض كربلاء هم طغمة من جند الشام بقيادة عمر بن سعد وتحت أمرة الوالي عبيد الله بن زياد أمتثالآ لأمر الخليفة يزيد بن معاوية .. ويقع اللوم على أهل الكوفة من العراق لعدم نصرته وخذلانه وأن ما نشاهد من طقوص ومراسيم عاشورائية هي من أبتداع الصفوية في أيران ونقلت للعراق تباعا بسبب التجاور وبعض المشتركات المذهبية وعند أيذائهم لأنفسهم يعتقدون أنهم يواسون بهذا الفعل الجد المصطفى  ص بريحانته والأب علي وأمه الصديقة الطاهرة فاطمة الزهراء أم أبيها .. ونحن عايشنا هذه الممارسات والطقوص والتي لا يؤذون بها أحدا سوى أنفسهم وكنا نعذرهم لما تتضمن من العواطف والشجون .. وأما موضوع الخلاف بين الصحابة الكرام من المهاجرين والبدريين في الرعيل الأول فهم كانوا متراحمين ومتناصحين في الله وأن ما أختلفوا فيه هو شأن دنيوي ويعتبر طبيعي جدا ولسنا نمتلك التفويض الأخلاقي في أن نطرح التفاضل بينهم لأنهم بالتأكيد لا يحتاجون منا نحن أن نقيمهم والأجدر بنا أن نصلح حالنا وسلوكنا فهم رضى الله عنهم ورضوا عنه .. ونحن من ينتظر كل منا الرحمة من لدن الكريم العزيز .. تحياتي

----------


## حنين مصر

متشكره سامرى على معلوماتك القيمه ويارب يجمعنا كلنل يارب

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أشكر الأبنة حنين لمشاركتها والإجابة بأسهاب ونفس راضية من خصال أخى سامورى . اشكركم جميعاً وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابوعامر الحربي

ايها الاخوه والاخوات حفظكم الله ورعاكم..
والله ان اهل السنه من اطيب الناس قلوبا ولقد حاول الكثير من اهل السنه التقارب والتقريب بين السنه والشيعه وقد جمع الدكتور ناصر القفارى ذلك فى كتاب سماه مسالة التقريب بين السنه والشيعه..
 وللاسف ان كل المحاولات باءت بالفشل اتدرون لماذا ايها الاحبه؟؟

لانه القوم اقصد الشيعه لم يتبروا من المؤلفات التى تسب وتلعن وتكفر الصحابه وامهات المؤمنين لان هذا الامر هو عقيده ودين عندهم ..
فهم يستخدمون التقيه والكذب ثم تجدهم فى مواقعهم ومؤلفاتهم ومنتدياتهم تجد العجائب من التهجهم التنقص من الصحابه وامهات المؤمنين ....
فاذا هذا حال القوم مع افضل الناس بعد الرسل اذا كان هذا حالهم مع قوم مبشرين بالجنه اذا كان هذا حالهم مع من سماهم القران امهات المؤمنين فكيف بهم معنا ؟؟؟

وهنا موقع مميز
حوار هادئ مع الشيعة
http://islamicweb.com/arabic/shia/

----------


## M!sS Roro

انا اتفق مع تصريحاات .. القرضااااااااااوي .. بان الشيعه غزو المجتمعات السنيه .. !! ., وللاسف حصل هناك حرب الكترونيه .. 

وهذا الخبر نقلته من جريدة الوطن الكويتيه .. 
»عاصفة« القرضاوي تثير حرب الإنترنت  







كتب حسن عبدالله: لم تهدأ العاصفة التي أثارتها تصريحات الداعية الإسلامي يوسف القرضاوي، والتي قال فيها ان الفكر الشيعي يغزو المجتمعات السنية، مستشهداً بتصريحات لعدد من الزعماء الإيرانيين ولتقارير لوكالة الأنباء الإيرانية اعتبرت فيها انتشار المذهب الشيعي بين أهل السنة »من معجزات آل البيت«.

فمن ناحيته قال وكيل المرجعيات الشيعية محمد المهري ان التصريحات الأخيرة للقرضاوي تدل على عدائه لآل البيت، مطالباً الأزهر الشريف بأن يخلع عنه عمامته الدينية ويمنعه من الظهور إعلامياً لأنه يسيء إلى السنة وخصوصاً إلى علمائهم.

ودعا المهري في بيان صادر عن مكتبه علماء السنة في الكويت من السلف والإخوان المسلمين والمستقلين إلى إدانة وشجب والبراءة من هذه التصريحات واصفاً القرضاوي بأنه أصبح »ناصبياً«، داعياً دولة قطر إلى أن تسحب منه جنسيته.

على صعيد آخر تسببت تصريحات القرضاوي في اندلاع حرب الكترونية خاصة، فقد تم اختراق موقع »العربية نت« الاخباري مما اجبرها على تغيير نطاقها على شبكة المعلومات العالمية، وظهرت على صفحة الموقع الذي سيطر عليه القراصنة علم اسرائيلي يشتعل بالنيران وعبارة تقول »تحذير هام: إذا استمرت الاختراقات على المواقع الشيعية من بعد هذا فلن يسلم اي موقع من مواقعكم وشبكاتكم«.

ولم تعلن اي جماعة شيعية مسؤوليتها عن القرصنة.

وكانت الحرب الالكترونية قد شملت مواقع رموز دينية مثل المرجع الديني آية الله على السيستاني والشيخ الراحل عبدالعزيز بن باز.

في السياق نفسه قال الناشط الشيعي المصري محمد الدريني في اتصال مع »الوطن« ان المجلس الاعلى لرعاية آل البيت الذي يترأسه، سيشكل وفدا سنيا برئاسة داعية ينتمي الى المذهب الحنبلي للذهاب الى قطر للاحتجاج لدى الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي على تصريحاته، مضيفا أن الوفد سيجري حواراً خاصا مع الشيخ حول تصريحاته وتداعياتها.

واشار الدريني الى انه لم يتحدث عن انتقال ابن القرضاوي الى المذهب الشيعي، موضحا ان ذلك الامر لا يعنيه لانه يهدد وحدة المسلمين.

ووصف المستشار الدمرداش العقالي الزعيم الروحي للشيعة في مصر تصريحات القرضاوي بانها تشكل وصاية على اهل السنة مشيرا الى ان هذه التصريحات ادت الى انتشار التشيع بين اهل السنة.

واوضح العقالي انه لا يستبعد تحول ابن الشيخ القرضاوي الى التشيع، مشيرا الى ان »القرضاوي صديقي القديم اصبح نرجسيا ويسعى الى زعامة العالم الاسلامي«. 


..

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أستاذ سيد 
والد المنتدى كله 


للأسف هذة أول مرة أرى فيها موضوعكم القوى كالمعتاد

ولتسمح لى بعرض وجهة نظرى الخاصة فى الشيعية كمذهب وإن كنت أعتبرها كدين خاص ومستقل 

ورؤيتى هى كالتالى :-


تبدأ وجهة نظرى بنظرة الفرس للعرب قبل الإسلام :-

قوم قبائل جاهلة بأى حضارة 

فرق متناحرة 

مجرد هوام 

مجموعة من الرعاع الهمج المتأصل فيهم الغباء 

هل تعتقد سيدى أن من كانت عنده مثل هذة النظرة لك سيتبعك أبدا !

لذا وتحت ضغط هؤلاء الهمج وقوتهم وتحول الدهر على أسياد العالم كان ذكائهم فى إنتهاز أول فرصة أثناء الخلاف بين سيدنا على رضى الله عنه وسيدنا  معاوية رضى الله عنه ليشكلوا لهم صورة الدين المغصوبين عليه ولكن بشكل يبقيهم هم العظماء والأسياد ليكونوا كما تعودوا السادة وسط مجتمع الجهلاء الهمج

فلم يكن منهم إلا أن شكلوا ما أسموه بالمذهب الشيعى وأنهم متشيعون لشخص وروح سيدنا على رضى الله عنه وباتوا يسبغون عليه صفات لم تكن له من ألوهيه ونبوة وخلافة ومن هذا الفكر إنبثقت عدة أفكار تمييزية مشابهة من فكر إسماعيلى ودرزى وخلافة من مذاهب غريبة ليست منطقية 

ثم تأتى فرصة قدمها لهم الأمريكان بغبائهم المعتاد ليحاولوا إستعادة الإمبراطورية الفارسية مرة أخرى 

ربما سيعارضنى البعض لكن أحببت أن أعرض وجهة نظرى الخاصة لربما كانت جديرة بالمناقشة 

طبعا بعض العرب السذج بدأوا يقتنعون بهذة الأفكار ليس لأنها جيدة ولكن لهزة تملئهم مما حولهم فهى حالة رفض للواقع ولكن بشكل ساذج إذ يميلون إلى أى سبب قد يقنعهم به آى شخص ليقنعهم بسبب تخلفنا وسيطرة الغرب على منطقتنا 
ولأنهم بشخصيات ثقافية مهزوزة أصلا ولشدة رفضهم للواقع فهم يقبلون بالحل الوحيد لديهم وهو رفض المجتمع بكل ثقافته كلها 

ومن وجهة نظرى الخاصة التى كونتها من خلال قرأتى للتاريخ أنها ستنكسر حالما نعود لدورنا الحقيقى فى سلم الحضارة

----------


## د.عمر

*
موضوع فيه معلومات قد تخفى على البعض ، ولان الشبهات التي يوردها من خفيت عليه الحقيقة تحتاج الر بيان..  وفي مداخلات بعض الاعضاء بيان للشبهات وفي البعض الآخر  ردرد على بعض الشبهات قد تثري الموضوع .... ولهذا ارفع الموضوع للحاجة اليه*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل دكتور / عمر
دمت بخير

----------


## أحمد حرارة

> فى البداية يجب أن أذكر أننى من دعاة التقريب بين المذاهب الإسلامية بل أنى من دعاة الوحدة بين المذاهب  . ولكثرة المؤتمرات التى تعقد لهذا الغرض فقد قلت لماذا لا أدلى بدلوى فى  الموضوع خاصة وأننى لاحظت أن أهل السنة يمدون أيديهم دائماً بالدعوة  للتقريب ويكتفى الشيعة بالمشاركة والفرجة وكل همهم هو نشر مذهبهم بين أهل  السنة بأساليب كثيرة وأولها أستغلال حب الناس لأل البيت . وبهذا فأن  الموضوع خرج عن كونه موضوع دينى وأصبح موضوع سياسى ولكنه فى الأساس موضوع  للمناقشة ز لذا نولت به فى القاعة التى تتسع للجميع .
> ونظراً لطول الموضوع فليسمح السادة المشرفين أن أنزل به على حلقتان لإتاحة الفرصة للمناقشة بحرية .
> ظهرت المذاهب بداية لرؤي سياسية بعد ذلك انقلبت الي عقائدية وكثر الخلاف  بين المذاهب الإسلامية وكان الخلاف الرئيسى بين الشيعة والسنة علاوة على  خلافات تحت الرماد بين المذاهب السنية نفسها وأيضاً بين المذاهب الشيعية  وبعضها . بالتالى كثر الكلام عن التقريب بين المذاهب الإسلامية وهذا ما أود  مناقشته فالبعض يقول بخرافة هذا التقريب وأنه لن يكون أبداً والبعض يقول  وأنا منهم أن نقاط الأتفاق بيننا أكثر بكثير من نقاط الخلاف فلماذا لا نتفق  .
> اليوم كنت استمع إلى قناة الحرة الأمريكية وأنت كانوا سيمونها بالعراقية وكان البرنامج أسمه الحرة تقدم وموضوع الندوه كان عن الإسلام والعقل والتقريب بين المذاهب .
> وكان الضيف مستشرق أمريكى درس الإسلام وزار الكثير من الدول العربيه  والمذيع لم يكن عربياً وهذا واضح أيضاً من لكنته وكان أيضاً غير مسلم  وأيضاً كان هذا واضح من إدارته للحوار ومحاولة دفع الضيف ليقول ما أراده  المذيع من خلال أسئلة فإذا لم تعجب الإجابة المذيع حور السؤال ليحصل على  إجابة مضادة الإٌسلام والمسلمين . الحقيقة أن الضيف كان أكثر إنصافاً حين  أشار إلى أن ما يعانيه الإسلام من أهله موجود أيضاً فى أوربا وأمريكا بين  الغير مسلمين . المهم أنهم خرجوا بنتيجة أن التقريب بين المذاهب لا يعدوا  أن يكون حلماً لن يتحقق .
> فماذا ننتتظر نحن المسلمين لنحول الحلم لحقيقة وحتى يكون الإسلام واحد فى جميع دياره ؟.
> هل ينتظر المسلمون  معجزة مادية من السماء أو ضربا من السحر بأدلة قاطعة على أن جميع خلافاتهم مبتدعة وأن دينهم واحد ؟.
> وإذا كان المولى سبحانه رفض أن يقدم الإسلام معجزات حسية للكفار فهل ننتظر نحن المسلمين هذا لنتحد أم يوحدنا إيماننا؟ .
> لماذا لا يضع علماء الدين من جميع المذاهب نصب أعينهم أن اختلافهم يفتح  الباب على مصرعيه لمن يشككون فى الدين وقد يدفع ذلك بعض المسلمين لإعادة  النظر في صدق هذا الدين وهنا تكون الطامة الكبرى فغالباً سيتبعهم غيرهم من  المسلمين ؟ وألا يرون أن اختلافاتهم تعتبر تناقضاً فى داخل الدين .
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأستاذ الفاضل سيد جعيتم
بمناسبة موضوع النصيرية ( العلويين) المثبت بذات القاعة أردت أن أرفع هذا الموضوع الحاصل على أوسكار المنتدى لأسالك

هل تغير رأيك وتغيرت مبادئك وفقاً للأحداث أم لا ؟
تحية وتقدير للجميع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الأستاذ الفاضل سيد جعيتم
> بمناسبة موضوع النصيرية ( العلويين) المثبت بذات القاعة أردت أن أرفع هذا الموضوع الحاصل على أوسكار المنتدى لأسالك
> 
> هل تغير رأيك وتغيرت مبادئك وفقاً للأحداث أم لا ؟
> تحية وتقدير للجميع


مرحباً بك أخى الكريم
لا .. لا أغير موقفى
سبق أن قلت أن هذه الطائفة قد صنفتها ضمن الطوائف الخارجة ولك أن تبحث عن موضوعاتى فى هذا الشان ( ملل ونحل مارقة ) ( البهائية - البابية - الزيدية - النصيرية )
عموماً ارحب بك واحترم رأيك وسأحاول العثور على بعض موضوعاتى فى هذا الشأن ورفعها 
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / احمد حرارة
لى موضوعان بقاعة لقاءات فى حب الله بالصفحة الولى رفعتهم قد يهمك المرور عليهم
أشكرك ودمت بخير

----------

